# SULFUR CHALLENGE 2012



## bajandoc86 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey Ladies!! 

This is a continuation of the Sulfur 2011 Challenge:

Anyone else interested in seeing what kind of growth they can achieve with regular sulfur application?

I know there are many members that have past experience with sulfur as a growth aid.  This would be a good place to gather and share ideas, success stories, as well as some wonderful recipes.​ 
*Guidelines:*​ 
This challenge will run from January 1st, 2012 until December 31st, 2012.​ 
Progress pictures are encouraged. Visual evidence can be tremendously inspiring. I suggest we do progress updates twice for the year, *June 30th, 2012* and *Dec 31st, 2012*. However there's no pressure to do so.

*Please thank this post, and fill out the info listed below*, and I will add you to the list of challengers.

*Starting Length:*
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:*
*Regimen:*
*Method of Sulfur Application:*
*Other Growth Aids:*
*Starting Pic (optional):*​ 
Anyone joining me? 

*Challengers:*
bajandoc86
NappyNelle
SunySydeofLyfe
AngelEyez
krissyprissy
justicefighter1913
laywer2be371
CaramelGem
Avia62
yaya24
bronzebomb
babyt87
hair4fromheaven
collegeDoll
ImFree27
~Vintage Queen~
Evallusion
tiredbeauty
LaidBak
HisBestFriend
beautyaddict1913
indarican
*closer*2*my*dreams*
coyacoy
againstallodds
tajaun
marta9227
Ms. Tiki
Ravengirl
greenandchic
Aggie
Lita
Yemaya
g.lo
mstokes2008
reggierisk
moonglowdiva
ReignLocks
kandycurlz
CleopatrasCousin
afgirl
klazzy64
ikarialily
Guyaneek
Nat1984
NJoy
Kerryann
Kiwi74
Ann0804
naturalpride
ladyscorpion14
Tibbar
nevaeh
pinkprettypanda
czyfaith77
springy curly
Naijaqueen
NaturalBlackGurl
ChasingBliss
smwrigh3
belleza
sassy2011
sugarwater
transitioning?
Loverain
Ntrlmystik
mami2010
Mane_Attraction
nubiennze
longhairdreaming
EnExitStageLeft
kinky curlygenie
DanceOnTheSkylines

*ETA*:
Please do a small patch test when using sulfur based products for the first time. This will avoid potential setbacks from an allergic reaction.

Sulfur application should be ceased at least one week prior to and one week following any sort of chemical process.

Here's a link to the Sulfur 2011 Challenge for reference:http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=510494&highlight=sulfur+challenge

HHG!!!


----------



## AngelEyez (Nov 13, 2011)

My scalp is very sensitive to topical sulfur treatments but I do take sulfur internally. Is that enough to participate in the challenge?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 13, 2011)

Starting Length: SL 
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:APL 
Regimen:Wash weekly, Moisture DC weekly(with steam), Protein DC as needed. I have a bunch of products to try out, so it's still a work in progress.
Method of Sulfur Application: I will be using a modified version of NJoy's sulfur mix - 1 tsp sublimed sulfur and 8oz of oil(not sure what type yet)
Other Growth Aids: JBCO to oil scalp. That's it. 
Starting Pic (optional):


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 13, 2011)

AngelEyez Sure! You can use sulfur however you'd like. No restrictions here. Come on in!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 13, 2011)

I am going to bite, I keep joing challenges and dont see any thru. I am starting the New Year with a commitment to meet my commitments...lol...

Placeholder. Stats to come!


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm in!

*Starting Length:* Somewhere between APL and BSL... I'll know by the end of the year.
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* WSL
*Regimen:* Simple.
*Method of Sulfur Application:* Scalp massage with pomade or oil 3-4x weekly.
*Other Growth Aids:* None.
*Starting Pic (optional):* Will take at the end of the year.


----------



## krissyprissy (Nov 13, 2011)

Starting Length: Full APL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: Full BSL
Regimen:Long term stretch/transitioning. Wash with Wen once per week. Limit heat. Low malipulation styles. Protective styles.
Method of Sulfur Application: Mix sulfur powder in Proclaim olive oil and Africa Best Herbal Thick Hair Vitalizer. Appy to scalp on wash day or once per week.  
Other Growth Aids:None
Starting Pic (optional): Will show comparison later

I really like this challenge since I have been using sulfur for my scalp issues for about 10 months now. I don't really have outstanding growth but my itchy scalp has been eliminated while using sulfur.


----------



## AngelEyez (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm in  

Starting Length: Natural/ few inches past WL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: Hip Length
Regimen: wash 2x month/ low mani/nightly scalp massages/ limited heat
Method of Sulfur Application: MSM (Methylsulfonylmethane) 3-5,000mg per day
Other Growth Aids: NIOXIN, ALOE VERA/TEA TREE/PEPPERMINT SCALP TREATMENT
Starting Pic (optional):


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Nov 14, 2011)

I will be participating


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 14, 2011)

Add me!

*---FEB 17 UPDATE-- I'm just going to stick w/ MSM (internal) for a while.*


*Starting Length:* APL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012 :* BSL
*Regimen:* cowash as needed. DC & Steam 1x a week. Shampoo 1x a month. Ayurvedic  1x a month
*Method of Sulfur Application:*MSM daily 1tspn
*Other Growth Aids:* Internal MSM
*Starting Pic (optional):*


----------



## Avia62 (Nov 14, 2011)

Count me in as well.

Placeholder. Stats to come soon!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 14, 2011)

Marking my spot!

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## CaramelGem (Nov 14, 2011)

Saving my place


----------



## bronzebomb (Nov 14, 2011)

Current Length - SL
Projected Length - BSL
Keep my hair protected for 3-6 weeks using wigs or kinky twists.  
Wash/DC/Protein Treatment
take MSM orally
Use Komaza Hair Care weekly - HoneyComb Hair Rejuvenator & Hair Nourishment Oil


----------



## babyt87 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm back in!

Starting Length: ALMOSTTTT BSB
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: If i'm not MBL by Dec 2012 I give up!
Regimen: Wigging it religiously.  wash at least once per week.  steam once per week (once I buy myself a steamer for xmas :-D). vitamins weekly
Method of Sulfur Application: MTG or homemade CO+sulphur "grease" + MSM
Other Growth Aids: Biotin
Starting Pic (optional): Coming in Dec hopefully!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm here!!!

Starting Length: APL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012 : BSL
Regimen: Wash/ DC 1x per week
Method of Sulfur Application: apply sulfur 3-4xs a week
Other Growth Aids: Internal MSM
Starting Pic (optional): Will post in Dec.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Glad the list is growing. Just a reminder, please thank the OP, it's easier for me to add names from there.....especially as the number of challengers increase. Thanks guys!


----------



## collegeDoll (Nov 14, 2011)

ME !! 

*Starting Length:* NL/SL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* BSL ( im a shortie  )
*Regimen:* braids under half-wig, wash 1x/week, dc 2x/week, ghe or baggy ends daily
*Method of Sulfur Application:* homemade sulfur mix, MSM daily
*Other Growth Aids:* mt/mn mix
*Starting Pic (optional):* siggy


----------



## ImFree27 (Nov 14, 2011)

Starting Length: MBL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: I'm only going to do sulfur prob. half the year, depends on how I feel or when I get to WSL
Regimen: Wash, deep condition, ACV and Rosemary Rinse weekly, moisturize,braid hair and wear wigs.
Method of Sulfur Application: I ordered some last week, flowers of sulfur, I'm mix with oils and apply daily.
Other Growth Aids:None
Starting Pic (optional):


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Nov 14, 2011)

*Starting Length: Shoulder*
*
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: APL/BSL

Regimen: Steam 1/week with Neem oil Mix, Shampoo and Condition. Apply Oil and Style/wear extensions/wig
*
*Method of Sulfur Application: Oil mix on scalp every other day*

*Other Growth Aids: Vitamins/Minerals*

*Starting Pic (optional):* Coming Soon


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in!!!

*Starting Length*:  Barley SL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012*: Barely APL
*Regimen*: I will be protective styling ALL YEAR!!  I'm doing the Crown & Glory Method.
*Method of Sulfur Application*: Still deciding...
*Other Growth Aids*: None unless you include essential oils.
*Starting Pic* (optional):  Will post closer to the start date


----------



## tiredbeauty (Nov 14, 2011)

*Starting Length*: NL as of July 11
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* MBL (wishful thinking)
*Regimen:* 
 Super simple cause I'm super lazy 
 - wearing my hair in flat two strand twists until Spring
 - Cowash on Wed
 - DC overnight Fri into Sat
*Method of Sulfur Application:* Kitchen scientist oil concoction with sulfer powder
*Other Growth Aids:* Spirulina and chlorophyll mixed together daily, drinking Zhara's tea and taking Nioxin (1/day) 
*Starting Pic (optional):* I only have the one from July, cause Im stretching until my year anniversary in Feb 2012


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in!
*Starting Length:*  NL

*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* I'm hoping for APL

*Regimen:* Wash and DC once a week.  Braid up my hair and wear a wig.  Moisturize with a liquid leave in nightly.  Seal with JBCO and/or emu oil.

*Method of Sulfur Application:*  Apply a growth aid to my scalp between the braids nightly.  Either Miss Claudie's Elixir, Surge cream, Tiivia, or MSM/emu cream.

*Other Growth Aids:* Viviscal tablets, Ovation Cell Therapy cream, MSM capsules

*Starting Pic (optional)*  I will post the next time I take my braids down to wash.  ETA:  Pic taken Nov 17th


----------



## HisBestFriend (Nov 15, 2011)

*Starting Length:* I don't know really - I've been in wigs for months and I cut off inches at each take down

*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* I'm hoping for SL or APL depending on if I BC or relax in Dec.

*Regimen:* Co wash at least twice a weekt and DC once a week. Braid up my hair and wear a wig. Moisturize with a leave in nightly. Seal with JBCO and/or safflower oil

*Method of Sulfur Application:* Apply a growth aid to my scalp between the braids nightly or at least every other night 

*Other Growth Aids:*  None

*Starting Pic (optional)* I will post one in Dec when I decide to either BC or relax


----------



## thatscuteright (Nov 16, 2011)

.........................................................................


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry about the delay guys....I'll be adding you to the list right now!


----------



## mstokes2008 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm kind of nervous about joining. I have sublimed sulfur powder that I used earlier this year, but I could never find a method of application that would keep my jewelry from turning colors. And since I very very rarely take my jewelry off I was having to clean them really often. 

Any suggestions??


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 16, 2011)

^^Do you mean that your jewelry turns colors because your sulfur oil mix runs down your neck?   If so, mix it into a whipped butter, or into a pomade.


----------



## indarican (Nov 16, 2011)

Im in... will fill everything out before the start!!!


----------



## mstokes2008 (Nov 16, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> ^^Do you mean that your jewelry turns colors because your sulfur oil mix runs down your neck?   If so, mix it into a whipped butter, or into a pomade.



No, like my ring turns colors when I go to wash my hair, I guess from having my fingers in my head. I tried mixing the sulfur in a shea butter mix to use on my scalp and took my jewelry off when applying it and washing it, but idk, it still turned colors. I'm thinking it's from always having my hands in my head which is a problem all in its own


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 16, 2011)

Just edited my first post with my sulfur mix.

My sulfur mix will be sublimed sulfur+ JBCO + peppermint oil.


I started using this mix on Monday to test it out, and so far so good.

Since I am in my senegalese twists, I needed to make sure that whatever sulfur mix I was using would not leave a residue/film of sulfur at the base of my twists. After 3 mornings of applying, I am still in the clear.

Yay.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Nov 16, 2011)

Starting Length: BSL/ (below SL curly)
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: MBL/ (APL curly)
Regimen:Wash weekly, Moisture DC weekly(with steam), Protein RX/Henna once per month
Method of Sulfur Application: I will be using Claudie's Scalp Elixir
Other Growth Aids: JBCO/peppermint oil mix to oil scalp and Christine Gant Mixed Greens


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the responses ladies! 

Question: For those of you that have used sulfur as a growth aid in the past, what was the difference in  your growth rate?

My average growth rate is less than 0.5 a month, so I'm hoping the sulfur regime will give me at least that.


----------



## choctaw (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll lurk ... 
I am using mustard oil blended with ayurvedic oils for edges and ends.
I mixed Shapley's MTG in eco custard for leave-in, twists, braids ... added scented oil to kill bacon smell


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 16, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> Thanks for the responses ladies!
> 
> Question: For those of you that have used sulfur as a growth aid in the past, what was the difference in  your growth rate?
> 
> My average growth rate is less than 0.5 a month, so I'm hoping the sulfur regime will give me at least that.



I went from 1/2 inch at the crown and 1/4 inch at my front edges in 5 weeks with no growth aide to 3/4 of an inch at the crown in 4 weeks and 1/2 at my front edges.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 19, 2011)

Bump........


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Nov 19, 2011)

Starting Length: TWA
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: SL
Regimen:Shampoo once a week; DC once a week; co-wash as needed; sulfur mix daily. I may also incorporate sew-ins (depends on timing), if so, I will just eliminate the daily co-washing
Method of Sulfur Application:I will apply it every evening.
Other Growth Aids:None
Starting Pic (optional):I'll add a starting pic on Wednesday. I am getting a sew-in and can have my sister take my pics for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2011)

bajandoc86

Good Challenge!

I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 20, 2011)

Count me in! I did the 2011 challenge and had great results. hoping for the same or better in 2012! 

*Starting Length:* somewhere between shoulder and APL not streched....i don't measure my hair streched anymore since that's not how i wear it. i am more interested in hitting my goal length with my hair in its natural state 
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* full APL - all layers
*Regimen: *wash weekly to include oil rinse...henna DC weekly...protein treatment as needed...moisturize with giovanni or BF leave in, Qhemet and seal with JBCO daily
*Method of Sulfur Application: *homemade sulfur butter mix 
*Other Growth Aids: *nioxin and msm
*Starting Pic (optional): *in my avatar and album - will update after the New Year 

HHG!!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Starting Length:* between APL and BSL hoping for BSL by February 19,2012 my birthday  *Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* Full MBL              *Regimen: *roller setting until I can afford braids maybe april next year lol protecting my ends taking care of my roots  *Method of Sulfur Application: *sublime sulfur and oil *Other Growth Aids: *nioxin (maybe January 2012) *Starting Pic (optional):above the last pic of the year not flat ironin to my birthday next year picture is about 2 weeks old*


----------



## againstallodds (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm in! I have a bottle of Shea Goodness Growth Support Serum to use.

Starting Length: BSL (line 6)

Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: WL! (line 9/10)

Regimen: wash 1x week, HOT before wash. Shampoo. Roux PC. PM Super Skinny Treatement. Deep Condition. Apply leave-in condition and serum. Detangle. Air--dry. During the week: moisture and seal my ends nightly. Spray my new growth with watered down moisturizer every other day.

Method of Sulfur Application: Shea Goodness Growth Support Serum

Other Growth Aids: Country Life Maxi-Hair

Starting Pic (optional): as of 11/20/11:


----------



## tajaun (Nov 22, 2011)

Tired of being a lurker soooo im in, maybe it will help me to be consistent:
Starting Length: Barely shoulder length
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: hopefully full strong health BSL 
Regimen: Cowash once a week with moisturizing con, DC once a week, Henna every 4 weeks, after each wash moisturize and seal with castor oil. spray diluted moisturizer on daily in mornings and apply megatek with sulfur at night, wear protective styles,KEEP MY HANDS AND SCISSORS OUT OF MY HEAD
Method of Sulfur Application: mixture of sulfur, megatek, oils, herbs Other Growth Aids: megatek 
Starting Pic (optional): how do u post a pic


----------



## marta9227 (Nov 22, 2011)

Saving my place gonna stock up on sulfur. 

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm in b/c I'm using GAs until I hit MBL. Will be back with my info


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2011)

I want to join too, but I am not keen on topical applications anymore either. I prefer to take it internally as MSM. I take it for joint health and pain relief - hair health is simply an added bonus for me.


----------



## ImFree27 (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been applying for about 2 weeks now daily,  closer and closer to wsl.


----------



## Meritamen (Nov 22, 2011)

I will be taking MSM again not for my hair really but for my knees. My joints get a little aggravated from working out. I hope it will help while I better my form and diet.
Starting Length: SL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: BSL
Regimen: Cornrows under a wig until May 2012; after that protective styling/low manipulation styles. Weekly or bi-monthly washing.
Method of Sulfur Application: MSM pills at at 2000-3000mg.
Other Growth Aids: I also take biotin at 3000mcg.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 22, 2011)

*Starting Length:* BSL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* WL
*Regimen:* Cowash 1x week in the winter; henna twice a month; protein as needed; moisturize and seal daily; sulfur mix three times a week. 
*Method of Sulfur Application:* Homemade oil mix applied via hair color bottle.  
*Other Growth Aids:* MSM 2000mg day (though I take that for my joints primarily) 
*Starting Pic (optional):*


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 22, 2011)

The list is growing nicely! Hey guys! Thanks for joining  I will update the list when I get to my home computer.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2011)

*Starting Length:* SL

*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* Full APL or touching BSL I will be happy.

*Regimen:* Big plaits under wigs for the entire year and I may alternate them with weaves though; Very low manipulation styles with 3 trims throughout the year - max 4 trims. Deep treatment once a week to once every 2 weeks depending on how busy my schedule is.

*Method of Sulfur Application:* MSM pills at at 2000 mg daily  which I already took for the day but will be increasing it to 4000 mg a day - splitting half morning and half in the evening. I really need to extend my hair's growth cycle.

*Other Growth Aids:* I take 500 mg of silica a day but need to increase this to 1500 mg a day. I also take a 5000 mcg of biotin capsule daily and now increasing this to 10,000 mcg daily - 1 in the morning and 1 at night. 

Don't worry ladies, I do take B-Complex vitamins to counteract the zits. My skin is still flawless. Lastly, I take Neocell collagen and Phytospecific Cap Energy hair and nail vitamins.


----------



## Lita (Nov 22, 2011)

I take 5100mg M.S.M & drink plenty water..

*I take it for my joints but,if it helps my hair what a great addition...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2011)

I was relaxed and reached BSL. Then I chopped it all off to become natural, then texlaxed, then cut off 1.5 - 2 inches this month and now that I am finally happy with it - this is where my hair is now:


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am awaiting the arrival of my sulfur powder that I ordered online. Cant wait!!!


----------



## tajaun (Nov 22, 2011)

ImFree27 said:


> Starting Length: MBL
> Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: I'm only going to do sulfur prob. half the year, depends on how I feel or when I get to WSL
> Regimen: Wash, deep condition, ACV and Rosemary Rinse weekly, moisturize,braid hair and wear wigs.
> Method of Sulfur Application: I ordered some last week, flowers of sulfur, I'm mix with oils and apply daily.
> ...


 

how do u make the ACV and Rosemary Rinse


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 23, 2011)

Just ordered my sublime sulfur...I may start this a month early...


----------



## g.lo (Nov 23, 2011)

saving my spot!!! will start in december!


----------



## thatscuteright (Nov 23, 2011)

Just made a sublime sulfur mix. Decided to grow my hair again after cutting it to shoulder length and staying natural. Thank you OP for starting this thread.

I'm in!!!

Starting Length: barely APL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:  touching BSL
Regimen: Currently in jumbo kinky twists, continue protective styling.
Method of Sulfur Application: homemade topical sulfur mix. ( sublime sulfur + coconut oil, olive oil, and peppermint oil)
Other Growth Aids: Priteva Ultra Charge Hair Formula
Starting Pic (optional): Hair currently in kinky twists. 
__________________


----------



## mstokes2008 (Nov 24, 2011)

I want to join!!

*Starting Length:* Slightly past APL 
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012*: Between BSL & MBL
*Regimen:* Still working on it, but mostly PS w/ buns and twists//rinse or cowash 2-3x/wk//No poo when needed//HOT biweekly//DC overnight weekly//oil scalp 1-2x/wk
*Method of Sulfur Application:* MSM capsules (currently taking 2,000mg/day but considering increasing to 4,000 mg soon)// Use sulfur mix on scalp 1-2x/wk (still working on my mixture)
*Other Growth Aids:* Biotin 1000mcg when I remember and Garlic tablets to combat shedding
*Starting Pic (optional):* Will post in December after my next flat iron session.​


----------



## Lita (Nov 24, 2011)

For you sulfur lovers...The Pomade Shop on etsy- Has sulfur pomades on sale plus free shipping-Discount code- NATURALHAIRLATINA

*Sample sizes 4-6$/They have rosemary/peppermint & hawaiian pomades..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mstokes2008 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lita said:


> For you sulfur lovers...The Pomade Shop on etsy- Has sulfur pomades on sale plus free shipping-Discount code- NATURALHAIRLATINA
> 
> *Sample sizes 4-6$/They have rosemary/peppermint & hawaiian pomades..
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing! My inner PJ just came out because I've been looking for a sulfur pomade like item I could use since I kind of hate mixing stuff. I ordered a sample size, can't wait until it gets here, hopefully I'll like it and will use it for the challenge!


----------



## Lita (Nov 25, 2011)

mstokes2008 said:


> Thanks for sharing! My inner PJ just came out because I've been looking for a sulfur pomade like item I could use since I kind of hate mixing stuff. I ordered a sample size, can't wait until it gets here, hopefully I'll like it and will use it for the challenge!



mstokes2008 Your Welcome! Make sure to do a review...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## reggierisk (Nov 25, 2011)

Please count me in.

Starting Length: apl
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: bsl
Regimen:low manipulation, bunning, updos,
Method of Sulfur Application: msm pills, sulfur jbco mix,
Other Growth Aids: biotin, occasional megatex
Starting Pic (optional):


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2011)

I already took 2000mg of MSM for the day and have another 2000mg to go before bed.


----------



## Lita (Nov 26, 2011)

Put a little Camille Rose (ultimate serum) on my scalp...

Ingredients -bringaraj herbs,brahmi,biotin,MSM,jojoba,coconut,sesame,olive,distilled water,rosemary & lavender...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 26, 2011)

Will be updating the list tonight! 

Lita that sounds lovely! Imma check them out too. I am really looking foward to seeing what growth I get next year.


----------



## tajaun (Nov 26, 2011)

Where did u purchase Camille Rose from?


----------



## Lita (Nov 26, 2011)

tajaun said:


> Where did u purchase Camille Rose from?



tajaun 

www.camillerosenaturals.com


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## tajaun (Nov 26, 2011)

Lita, Is this new, have u used it previously and I wonder where else can u purchase bringaraj herbs, brahmi? Thank you for replying, I love your hair.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Nov 26, 2011)

i will be watching.


----------



## Lita (Nov 27, 2011)

tajaun said:


> Lita, Is this new, have u used it previously and I wonder where else can u purchase bringaraj herbs, brahmi? Thank you for replying, I love your hair.



tajaun  Hi! My first time using this product was Friday (Yes, its a new addition to the product stash lol)...I bought it during  her Black Holiday Friday special..Camille Rose sale had started on Tuesday 22nd & ends Monday 28th...
Out-side of that, I have been using brahmi pomade by Vadic Herbs for quit some-time with excellent results (thicker hair) growing in..I use other Indian oils for pre pooing etc...

*You can find Indian oils & herbs at your local Indian market...

KEEP ME POSTED..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm about to apply my sulfur/peppermint/jbco mix to my scalp.

Friday made 6 weeks in my twists.
6 to go.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2011)

Already took my 4,000mg of msm for the day. I have a feeling my dreams are going to be quite vivid tonight.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 28, 2011)

Checking in.  Still taking MSM, using Surge cream, and applying sulfur oil.
Question:  what's the difference between MSM powder and Sublimed sulfur powder?  Which gives better results when mixed with oil?


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 28, 2011)

i'd love to join. :]]

just started on the sulfur train again last night.
my mix consists of about one and a half tsp in 8oz of sunflower oil.  sunflower oil, OMG! 

Starting Length: shoulder length
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: bsl
Regimen: varies.
Method of Sulfur Application: scalp massage with oil every night
Other Growth Aids: gnc multi & hsn
Starting Pic (optional): my hair's in braids right now.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> Checking in. Still taking MSM, *using Surge cream, *and applying sulfur oil.
> Question: what's the difference between MSM powder and Sublimed sulfur powder? Which gives better results when mixed with oil?


 
Whoa LaidBak, stop the train at bolded! Which Surge cream is this, please pray tell? And where may I get me some of it?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> Checking in. Still taking MSM, using Surge cream, and applying sulfur oil.
> *Question: what's the difference between MSM powder and Sublimed sulfur powder?* Which gives better results when mixed with oil?


 

MSM powder is ingestible and Sublimed is topical. Sublimed I believe is better mixed with oil - rather it is the one most of us here mix with oils especially for our MN mixtures, etc...MSM powder is white in color and sublimed is yellow.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2011)

Oooops, got so excited that I forgot to update - already took 2000mg of MSM for the day and will be taking another 2000mg of it later this evening.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 28, 2011)

Aggie said:


> Whoa @LaidBak, stop the train at bolded! Which Surge cream is this, please pray tell? And where may I get me some of it?



Its called Surge Ultra Max.  They don't make it anymore.  When I discovered it I bought a lot of jars for my grandmother and me.  Once they discontinued it I sent all but one jar to her because it really helped her.  I'm just using up the last of that jar.

Also, thanks for the clarification on MSM/sublimed sulfur!


----------



## Lita (Nov 28, 2011)

Just finished washing/Dc/Leave-in..I applied a little Peppermint pomade on my scalp its nice & whipped thick (A little goes a long way) I'm loving the smell.Then I sealed my length with Walnut-oil...

Peppermint Pomade-(The Pomade Shop etsy)

*Ingredients- Coconut oil,Castor,Emu,Sulfur (peppermint)..Scent vanilla...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would like to join for my daughter she's 7 but she has thin edges by nature I would like to thicken and grow them would this challenge be appropriate for her or no?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2011)

tiffjust2002 said:


> I would like to join for my daughter she's 7 but she has thin edges by nature I would like to thicken and grow them would this challenge be appropriate for her or no?


 
 I don't see why not but if you want, you can also check out the Children's Hair Care Discussion Board. You might find some additional help tips in there. A lot of the mom's are in there discussing various haircare tips for their kids. 

However, you can still pick up a few tidbits in here as well but I would be a wee bit cautious as some of the products we use may not be suitable for a 7 year old. For example, some of the essential oils we use may be too strong for her. 

We are still glad to have you and I'm sure some other mom's are in here that can help you with your DD's hair.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> Its called Surge Ultra Max. They don't make it anymore. When I discovered it I bought a lot of jars for my grandmother and me. Once they discontinued it I sent all but one jar to her because it really helped her. I'm just using up the last of that jar.
> 
> Also, thanks for the clarification on MSM/sublimed sulfur!


 
Oh snaps!!! Girl I was so excited when I saw this because I remember how good it was. Anyhoo, excitement over and back to my ingestibles....


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 28, 2011)

Aggie said:


> Oh snaps!!! Girl I was so excited when I saw this because I remember how good it was. Anyhoo, excitement over and back to my ingestibles....



It broke my heart when they quit making it.  It was the perfect growth aide; it didn't stink, it actually worked, and it didn't stain my pillows.


----------



## MissPee (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Newbie here n first challenge!!
Can I join please


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sure MissPee! Come on in!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 28, 2011)

@LaidBak now that you mentioned pillows....I need dig up some old raggedy ones I don't use anymore once I start applying the sulfur. I can't be staining up my good sheets....no ma'am


----------



## mstokes2008 (Nov 28, 2011)

I received my Sulfur Growth Essentials--Rosemary Pomade Sample Size in Vanilla today!!! I am so excited!!! Shipping was extremely quick and everything was so personalized. There was a really nice thank you card inside that was handwritten. The Pomade Shop made a very good 1st impression on me. I really hope I like the sulfur pomade. Will post a review after I use it for awhile.

I've also been taking 4,000mg of MSM a day. 2,000 in the morning and 2,000 at night.


----------



## Lita (Nov 28, 2011)

mstokes2008 said:


> I received my Sulfur Growth Essentials--Rosemary Pomade Sample Size in Vanilla today!!! I am so excited!!! Shipping was extremely quick and everything was so personalized. There was a really nice thank you card inside that was handwritten. The Pomade Shop made a very good 1st impression on me. I really hope I like the sulfur pomade. Will post a review after I use it for awhile.





mstokes2008 Yes,shipping was quick & I love the personal card that was inside..GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE...

I used it today for the first time/a little goes  long way..Will keep you posted...Smell is awesome...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## My Friend (Nov 29, 2011)

Lita said:


> Put a little Camille Rose (ultimate serum) on my scalp...
> 
> Ingredients -bringaraj herbs,brahmi,biotin,MSM,jojoba,coconut,sesame,olive,distilled water,rosemary & lavender...
> 
> ...


 
Lita 

where can i purchase the camille rose? ty


----------



## My Friend (Nov 29, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> Its called* Surge Ultra Max*. They don't make it anymore. When I discovered it I bought a lot of jars for my grandmother and me. Once they discontinued it I sent all but one jar to her because it really helped her. I'm just using up the last of that jar.
> 
> Also, thanks for the clarification on MSM/sublimed sulfur!


 
LaidBak
What are the ingredients?


----------



## Lita (Nov 29, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Lita
> 
> where can i purchase the camille rose? ty



My Friend 

  www.camillerosenaturals.com


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 29, 2011)

My Friend said:


> @LaidBak
> What are the ingredients?




They don't make it anymore. Its discontinued.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 29, 2011)

so last night was my second night of sulfur application and taking my multi.
it feels really good to be back on the growth aide wagon! 
hoping to see even better results this time.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Nov 29, 2011)

Aggie said:


> I don't see why not but if you want, you can also check out the Children's Hair Care Discussion Board. You might find some additional help tips in there. A lot of the mom's are in there discussing various haircare tips for their kids.
> 
> However, you can still pick up a few tidbits in here as well but I would be a wee bit cautious as some of the products we use may not be suitable for a 7 year old. For example, some of the essential oils we use may be too strong for her.
> 
> We are still glad to have you and I'm sure some other mom's are in here that can help you with your DD's hair.


 

Thanks it just seems like the Children's Hair Care board is always dead lol but maybe I'll skip on this one for her them I don't want to risk any setbacks. Thanks for the advice and answering me though


----------



## My Friend (Nov 29, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> They don't make it anymore. Its discontinued.


 
LaidBak
Do you still have a bottle with the ingredients?


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 29, 2011)

My Friend said:


> LaidBak
> Do you still have a bottle with the ingredients?



Yes, but I can't find them online because its discontued, and I'm not typing all that stuff in by hand.


----------



## tajaun (Nov 29, 2011)

Tired of being a lurker soooo im in, maybe it will help me to be consistent:
Starting Length: Barely shoulder length hair is cut in layers. 
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: hopefully full strong health BSL 
Regimen: Cowash once a week with moisturizing con, DC once a week, Henna every 4 weeks, after each wash moisturize and seal with castor oil. spray diluted moisturizer on daily in mornings and apply megatek with sulfur at night, wear protective styles,KEEP MY HANDS AND SCISSORS OUT OF MY HEAD
Method of Sulfur Application: mixture of sulfur, megatek, oils, herbs Other Growth Aids: megatek 
Starting Pic (optional):


----------



## Aggie (Nov 29, 2011)

Well guess what ladies! I just found a half of a 32oz bottle of boundless tresses and a few tubes of MN hidden away in my stash. I didn't even remember I had them. Well I just mixed the two together and applied to my scalp a few minutes ago AND I took my MSM for the day as well.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 29, 2011)

tiffjust2002 said:


> Thanks it just seems like the Children's Hair Care board is always dead lol but maybe I'll skip on this one for her them I don't want to risk any setbacks. Thanks for the advice and answering me though


 
Aww, I'm so sorry to hear that and you are quite welcomed.


----------



## tajaun (Nov 29, 2011)

About to go apply my mixture and get ready to cowash tomorrow....Im really excited about being active in challenges and not just lurking. Hopefully I will have successful progress. Happy Hair Growing.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Nov 30, 2011)

Just applied my rosemary sulfur pomade for the first time tonight. That stuff smells soooo amazing!!! And I love the consistency. Hopefully this stuff works out well since I'm not quite sure how much sulfur is in the mixture. Also just took the other half of my 4000mg of MSM for the day.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I've been consistent with my sulfur for three days now. Today is my co-wash day, so I can finally get rid of the smell, woo! I think I may have to get some rosemary or lavender eo to deal with the stink haha.


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2011)

Lightly oiled my scalp with Camille Rose serum & Oiled my edges with Peppermint Pomade,Moisturize with Camille Rose Milk & Sealed with Rice-bran oil....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2011)

*DON'T FORGET TO KEEP YOUR MOISTURE LEVELS UP!
Sulfur can be very drying....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 1, 2011)

So I officially started today with the sublime sulfur and JBCO.

A couple of questions for everyone!!!

My mix seems to have clumps in it.  Is everyone else's this way?

Btw, I used 1 teaspoon of sulfur to 4 ounces of JBCO.

What ratios are you all using?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 1, 2011)

Lita Thanks for that reminder! 

Evallusion I am going to use NJoy's recipe for my sulfur mix....I think she used 1 heaping teaspoon of sulfur to 8 oz of oil. 

I FINALLY got my sublimed sulfur today  So I will make my mix soon. I plan to start after I've done my length check for Dec.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 1, 2011)

day four of sulfur & multivitamin.
other than the smell, life is great.
i've been looking at EOs on ebay, leaning heavily towards strawberry rose (sounds so yummy!) 
what are y'all using?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 1, 2011)

Internal and external sulfur in for the day


----------



## dyamonds10 (Dec 2, 2011)

Pulling up a seat...might join


----------



## bemajor (Dec 2, 2011)

Starting Length: A little above BSL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:Full Waistlength
Regimen:Wash when needed with Terrissentials Mud wash, Moisturise with KKKT, Coco oil. wear in twists. twistouts and flexirods for fun.

Method of Sulfur Application: sublimed sulphur mixed with olive oil and coco oil
Other Growth Aids:


----------



## Lita (Dec 2, 2011)

Just applied a little Camille Rose on my scalp & Peppermint pomade on the edges...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 2, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with Tiivia growth serum


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 2, 2011)

I guess I'll start posting in here instead of the 2011 thread. 

Applied sulfur pomade, moisturized with Oyin's Juices & Berries, and sealed with Oyin's After Bath oil.


----------



## skraprchik (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm unofficially joining you all here, only because I've already joined 4 challenges for 2012 and I don't want to forget to post.  

I've been using sublimed sulfur/oil on the scalp, along with Natrol HSN vitamins for 3 weeks now.  I use the sulfur daily or every other day depending on how I feel.  My mix was still smelling a little of sulfur (used Hairveda Cocasta Shikaikai as my oil), but I added some jasmine neroli fragrance oil to the mix last night and the sulfur smell is finally conquered!  Yay!! That smell was what was limiting more frequent applications.  Anyway, I'm subscribing to keep up with how everyone is doing.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 3, 2011)

Checking in. I'm good for yesterday and today


----------



## Lita (Dec 3, 2011)

Put a little peppermint pomade on my edges...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## tajaun (Dec 3, 2011)

About to apply dc, baggy, and go to sleep. Rinse in the am, moisturizer and seal. Apply sulfur mix when dry. 
Happy hair growing.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 3, 2011)

Applied herbal sulfur oil.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Dec 4, 2011)

Evallusion My sulphur mix had clumps in it also. I reheated it and that seemed to lessen them and finally melt them (as much as sulfur can be).

Will apply once hair is washed etc tomorrow.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Dec 4, 2011)

*Starting Length: TWA
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: Shoulder Length*
*Regimen: cowash 2 x per week, DC 2 x per week, shampoo monthly, protein dc monthly Tues / Sat*
*Method of Sulfur Application: MTG mixed w/ Mane n Tail conditioner, peppermint EO, Lavender EO apply 2 x per week Sun / Wed  *
*Other Growth Aids: Probably none*
*Starting Pic (optional): See blog and fotki*


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 4, 2011)

i've been applying my mix and taking my multi. :]]


----------



## tajaun (Dec 5, 2011)

Soo far soo good, ive been consistant with my regimen and hair is thickening up. whoop whoop.


----------



## MissPee (Dec 5, 2011)

Back to post my regimen, 

Starting goal: short just coming off of a summer short tapered cut. 
Goal for Dec-2012 is BSL
Regimen: Prepoo, wash n DC 1x week. Henna 1x month. Moisturize hair nightly. 

Method of Sulfur: sublime sulfur n EO- cinnamon, cedar wood, peppermint, tea tree, 
Oils- EVOO, EVCO, Alma, JBCO.
Apply 3-5x week

Other growth aid: MSM about 1000 a day. B complex.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 6, 2011)

Oral and topical sulfurs done for the day.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 7, 2011)

I threw out the topical BT I had and will only be taking MSM moving forward. That topical stufff left my hair wayyyyyy too dry for my liking. It felt really good yesterday after washing and conditionining it and I don't want to dry it out again. Checking in for yesterday - haven't taken any vits yet for the day.


----------



## CleopatrasCousin (Dec 7, 2011)

Starting Length: SL, with shorter and thinner edges and nape
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: APL
Regimen: Mostly Ayurvedic, henna, hot oil treatments, weekly DC's, Everyday protective styling, washing once per week.
Method of Sulfur Application: I'll be mixing sulfur with castor oil and massaging into my scalp daily.
Other Growth Aids: MSM


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 7, 2011)

still keeping up with my daily sulfur application and multivitamin.
can't wait for my eo to arrive so the stink can be reduced haha!


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 7, 2011)

About to get my "sulfur" on in a few minutes....


----------



## MissPee (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey ladies,
Hope everyone is hanging in there. I'm off my sulfur application for the week. Plan on perming Saturday. I'll be 10 weeks post.  Can't wait to get back on my sulfur regi.


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Starting Length:* straight up Florida Evans
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* I own no, shoulder at least. I'm a slow grower.
*Regimen:* rinse in shower daily. It'll be dry before I go outside. You could blow on it twice and it would be dry.  co-wash 3-5 times a week, acv/dc weekly. Tweak regimen as hair and my knowledge grows. Apply aid 3-5 times a week at night. 
*Method of Sulfur Application:* MTG mixed with MT and a lil EVOO.
*Other Growth Aids:*cardio
*Starting Pic (optional):*




Well I guess I should ask to join the challenge first.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey ladies.....I'm sorry i am so MIA. I'm currently on vacay. I will update the challenger's list when I can. On the other hand...my sulfur powder is awaiting me back home. I can't wait to start!


----------



## EasypeaZee (Dec 7, 2011)

Starting Length: shoulder

Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: APL *crosses fingers*

Regimen: MTG on scalp at night. Keep hair in protective styles (braids) and wigged up till December 2012

Method of Sulfur Application: Oil mix on scalp every night

Other Growth Aids: MSM

Starting Pic (optional): will post soon


----------



## tajaun (Dec 8, 2011)

Has any one notice a slight headache when using alter ego garlic conditioner, I have everytime.  Its been on now for about 1hour, i want to sleep in it but im not because everytime i try I always get a headache. I can sleep in other conditioners just fine but not alter ego, hmmmmm i wonder y?


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 8, 2011)

Applied Surge cream to my front hairline before bed.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 9, 2011)

Applied sulfur oil.


----------



## Lita (Dec 10, 2011)

Today I did a pre poo with Liquid Gold (oil) & then washed/Dc,used a Koils by Nature (Moisturizing) leave-in,applied Koils by Nature (Nourishing) Hair Butter on ends & Sealed with Rice bran oil...Applied a little HT on my scalp & Peppermint Pomade on my edges...


Liquid Gold (oil) ingredients-Grapeseed oil,Castor,Argan oil,Sulfur & Essential oil blend....I will be using this a a pre poo (it really wakes up your scalp) REALLY!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 10, 2011)

Aggie said:


> I threw out the topical BT I had and will only be taking MSM moving forward. That topical stufff left my hair wayyyyyy too dry for my liking. It felt really good yesterday after washing and conditionining it and I don't want to dry again. Checking in for yesterday - haven't taken any vits yet for the day.



Aggie Hi! Have you tried using Natural sulfur oils? Hair Trigger is pretty good..So far I havent had any dryness..(use it 2-3xs ) a week...I use the Sulfur oils for pre pooing (ONLY)........
*This method is working/Keeping my hair & scalp from getting & being dry...

HairTrigger ingredients-Avocado oil,Castor,Clary Sage,Jojoba oil,Rosemary,Biotin,Slica,Black Tea,Cayenne Pepper,Garlic & Onion oil...& You Can Chose Your Scent...I use (island Orchard) Smeels like life-savers candy...lol

*Garlic & Onions Contains NATURAL SULFUR (Great for people with sulfur issues) I'm one of them & have no problem using this 2-3xs a week (on my entire scalp)


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ReignLocks (Dec 10, 2011)

Not sure how I missed this earlier but count me in! I ordered my products today but just found this challenge so it is right in line with what I'm going to do. I'm using NJoy sulfur regime. I'll post the answers to the questions once I get my products.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 10, 2011)

Got my sulfur on today.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2011)

Lita said:


> @Aggie Hi! Have you tried using Natural sulfur oils? Hair Trigger is pretty good..So far I havent had any dryness..(use it 2-3xs ) a week...I use the Sulfur oils for pre pooing (ONLY)........
> *This method is working/Keeping my hair & scalp from getting & being dry...
> 
> HairTrigger ingredients-Avocado oil,Castor,Clary Sage,Jojoba oil,Rosemary,Biotin,Slica,Black Tea,Cayenne Pepper,Garlic & Onion oil...& You Can Chose Your Scent...I use (island Orchard) Smeels like life-savers candy...lol
> ...


 
Lita, no I have not even heard of HairTrigger. I will check it out but to be quite honest, I am quite happy just taking MSM orally. Thanks for the help hun.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 10, 2011)

still using my sulfur mix and taking my multi!
getting close to apl.


----------



## Lita (Dec 10, 2011)

Aggie said:


> Lita, no I have not even heard of HairTrigger. I will check it out but to be quite honest, I am quite happy just taking MSM orally. Thanks for the help hun.



Aggie Your Welcome..Anytime...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't think I will be stopping my MSM intake anytime soon. I am so eager to see how long my hair growth cycle will become and how much hair growth I will have as a result.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 11, 2011)

Already took my MSM for today.


----------



## Lita (Dec 11, 2011)

Just rubbed a little peppermint pomade on my edges....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 11, 2011)

massaged my rosemary sulfur pomade on my scalp this morning and still taking my MSM internally along with some garlic capsules to combat shedding


----------



## moonglowdiva (Dec 11, 2011)

*I did the sulfur thingy 2nite.*


----------



## tajaun (Dec 15, 2011)

Slept in Alter ego last night after not sticking with my weekly regi. sooo glad i didnt wake up with a throbbing head. orrrrr i might have been just to tired to notice. got some weelll needed sleep and deep conditioning all at once ))


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 15, 2011)

Just finished up my bottle of MSM. Gotta go stock up tomorrow!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 15, 2011)

Already took my MSM for today.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 15, 2011)

I think my sulfur mix is the reason why I am shedding like a cat with mange


----------



## Dizz (Dec 15, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I think my sulfur mix is the reason why I am shedding like a cat with mange



^ LOL
........


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I think my sulfur mix is the reason why I am shedding like a cat with mange



I take odorless garlic capsules to combat the shedding.  Has helped me tremendously!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 15, 2011)

mstokes2008 said:


> I take odorless garlic capsules to combat the shedding.  Has helped me tremendously!



I used to take them but they don't work for me


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 16, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I think my sulfur mix is the reason why I am shedding like a cat with mange



Are you upping your moisture?  Sulfur oils cause me to dry out, but as long as I do things to keep my hair moist I can stave off breakage.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm reading some of these posts about shedding. Why does that happen? If one is shedding then how will you really see progress? It's like the sulfur causes shedding but allows fast growth? That seems to equal long but thinned out hair. 

I'm not exactly in the challenge but I made my sulfur mix and did a patch test last night before starting my own journey. I want to see good results. But I dont shed and dont want to start. Do garlic pills really help?


----------



## Lita (Dec 16, 2011)

Rubbed Peppermint pomade on scalp.....

*I moisturize my edges on a regular & avoid shedding..* I use HT on my scalp 2xs a week (it contains) NATURAL sulfur....*Liquid Gold oil (I Only Use ) as a pre poo...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 18, 2011)

ChasingBliss said:


> I'm reading some of these posts about shedding. Why does that happen? If one is shedding then how will you really see progress? It's like the sulfur causes shedding but allows fast growth? That seems to equal long but thinned out hair.
> 
> I'm not exactly in the challenge but I made my sulfur mix and did a patch test last night before starting my own journey. I want to see good results. But I dont shed and dont want to start. Do garlic pills really help?



ChasingBliss  Sulfur speeds up the length of your hair growth cycle, by extending the anagen phase. When the anagen phase is sped up, so are the other phases, which makes your hair seem to shed faster than it would normally. The sulfur is allowing that follicle to return to the active growth stage. About 10-15% of your hair is in the telogen or shedding phase at an given time. Your hair won't thin because of sulfur use unless you are allergic, already thinning at a high rate, or neglecting your hair in other ways.







I hope that makes sense!

Just massaged scalp with herb infused sulfur oil.


----------



## Lita (Dec 18, 2011)

Rubbed Peppermint pomade on edges...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 18, 2011)

massaged in my sulfur pomade, took my MSM, got my hair cornrowed to start the Wig 2012 Challenge, and my mom bought me a new lace front wig today  
Its been a very productive day lol


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 19, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> @ChasingBliss  Sulfur speeds up the length of your hair growth cycle, by extending the anagen phase. When the anagen phase is sped up, so are the other phases, which makes your hair seem to shed faster than it would normally. The sulfur is allowing that follicle to return to the active growth stage. About 10-15% of your hair is in the telogen or shedding phase at an given time. Your hair won't thin because of sulfur use unless you are allergic, already thinning at a high rate, or neglecting your hair in other ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaah, thank you so much for this. It makes sense. You must of been the tag  I received. When I first saw it (the tag) , it directed me to a previous one. I'm only seeing this post cus I found my way back in here to read some more posts. Thanks again.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 19, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> ChasingBliss  Sulfur speeds up the length of your hair growth cycle, by extending the anagen phase. When the anagen phase is sped up, so are the other phases, which makes your hair seem to shed faster than it would normally. The sulfur is allowing that follicle to return to the active growth stage. About 10-15% of your hair is in the telogen or shedding phase at an given time. Your hair won't thin because of sulfur use unless you are allergic, already thinning at a high rate, or neglecting your hair in other ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I'm dense, but this doesn't make sense to me.  How can the anagen phase be both sped up and extended?  And if all the phases are sped up then they're all shorter, which is a bad thing.  Maybe its just the wording you chose.  Are you saying that the growth RATE is sped up, and the anagen phase is extended?  That would make sense.
  I always knew I benefited from sulfur, but now I guess I should go research why.


----------



## afgirl (Dec 19, 2011)

Starting Length:shoulder length??
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: bsl
Regimen: still working on a real winter one as i just moved to japan once its get warmer next year ill be back cowashing on an almost daily basis
Method of Sulfur Application: modified njoy mix 3-5 times a week
Other Growth Aids:n/a
Starting Pic (optional):


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 19, 2011)

For those folks who have had no luck, irritation and had to quit etc. I'm wondering if the key is to make sure you wash it out every morning. Dont just let it sit on your scalp for days..right? 

When i first used it years ago, I had BT. It caused irritation on my nape and behind my ears after a few weeks. But I would wash every 3 days or so. And maybe it was just too much sulphur too. I dunno.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 19, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> Maybe I'm dense, but this doesn't make sense to me.  How can the anagen phase be both sped up and extended?  And if all the phases are sped up then they're all shorter, which is a bad thing.  Maybe its just the wording you chose.  Are you saying that the growth RATE is sped up, and the anagen phase is extended?  That would make sense.
> I always knew I benefited from sulfur, but now I guess I should go research why.



LaidBak No, you're not dense. Hopefully this is clearer: Sulfur will extend the length of your anagen phase (by months, years, etc), by speeding up (shorten the length of time of) the other stages (inactive follicles, shedding/release) to get you back to the anagen (active growth) phase. It is like the sulfur is directly feeding your _dermal papilla_ to increase your growth potential.

Does that make more sense?


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 19, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> @LaidBak No, you're not dense. Hopefully this is clearer: Sulfur will extend the length of your anagen phase (by months, years, etc), by speeding up (shorten the length of time of) the other stages (inactive follicles, shedding/release) to get you back to the anagen (active growth) phase. It is like the sulfur is directly feeding your _dermal papilla_ to increase your growth potential.
> 
> Does that make more sense?



Much clearer-thanks!


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 19, 2011)

Still " sulfurin' " every other day.


----------



## MissPee (Dec 19, 2011)

My wait period is over started back on my sulfur regi tonight. I see some ladies are experiencing some shedding. I'm sorry to hear that. Since starting with sulfur I try to keep my moisture treatments up nightly n weekly I DC n hot oil treat my hair. So far so good no shedding. Hope that might help someone.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 19, 2011)

The sulfur pomade sample I ordered from The Pomade Shop on Etsy is just about gone. I was using it every other day on my scalp and it has cut down on the flakes I was having so much. I credit that to the Rosemary oil in. Just ordered the peppermint version yesterday, I hope it is just as good. 

On another note, I've been m&s daily and doing the ghe when I remember (right now as we speak actually ) Will be cowashing my in cornrows 1-2x wk and DCing the same amount. So hopefully I won't be having any shedding issues and I'll gain and retain awesome length!


----------



## Lita (Dec 20, 2011)

Still using Peppermint pomade on my edges...Edges are doing well/no shedding..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MissPee (Dec 22, 2011)

Good evening ladies,
Still hanging in with my sulfur oil regi. Sometimes the smell gets nerve racking. Next batch I'll add some more EO maybe lavender now I have a cinnamon'ish sulfur smell. Not bad smell just don't want to smell the sulfur at all if that's possible. Lol


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 22, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with Claudie's Elixir


----------



## klazzy64 (Dec 22, 2011)

I WANNA JOIN !!! 
Starting length : apl/bsl...6 inches from wl !
i will be using mtg 
regime: baggie nightly with olive oil , oil scalp nightly with mtg, bun daily , wash monthly with mane n tail, deep condition with lutrasilk olive oil
i plan on trimming every 4 months 

projected length:  waistlength!!!!!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 23, 2011)

HT on the rest of my scalp & Rubbed some Peppermint pomade on my edges....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome @afgirl and @klazzy64!

@NappyNelle Thanks much for that explanation.

I am patiently awaiting Jan 1, to start my sulphur application.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 23, 2011)

Seeping my herbs in my latest sulfur oil concoction. I started it on Monday, so it should be ready tonight. I have to make more pomade as well.


----------



## ReignLocks (Dec 27, 2011)

Finally received all of my products....can't wait for January!


----------



## ReignLocks (Dec 27, 2011)

For the ladies that are shedding, this is what I've found: If sulfur is used at a 10% or higher concentration, then there may be adverse affects. The amount should be around 7-8% in your mixture. Also, it can cause drying so moisture retention is key.

Figuring out this moisture thing BEFORE I start this challenge.  Hopefully I will have it by Jan.


----------



## ikarialily (Dec 27, 2011)

Starting Length: SL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:mid back
Regimen:co-wash&dc&pre-poo 3x a wk
Method of Sulfur Application: oil mix on scalp every other day
Other Growth Aids:none
Starting Pic (optional): will make my profile pic


----------



## Guyaneek (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm interested in joining this challenge.  I know this is one that I will have no issues staying committed to.  

Starting Length: I am almost 2 inches below SL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: By December I see myself at BSL!  (I can visualize this in my head!)
Regimen: I'm natural and I cowash 2xs per week.  Ive been rod setting my hair and pineapple during bed time.  I henna every other week and dc once per week.  
Method of Sulfur Application: Right now I am using MTG until I run out of the last of my bottle.  Once this is up I will mix my own batch using sublime I'm pretty sure.  I will use this 2-3 times a week on my scalp
Other Growth Aids: I use JBCO on my hair and I'm a vitamin junkie.  So I'm doing Nioxin, MGM, Biotin, along with my multivitamin.
Starting Pic (optional):

I'm having difficulty posting pictures.  Is anyone else?


----------



## Nat1984 (Dec 28, 2011)

Am in!!

Starting Length: Shoulder length
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: Full APL (Hopefully grazing BSL)
Regimen: Shampoo once a week, DC once or twice a week, rollersetting/wrapping, protein reconstructor once a month, protective styling
Method of Sulfur Application: Just ordered a bottle of Bee Mine serum
Other Growth Aids: Taking Holland and Barrett Mega Vitamins for Hair
Starting Pic (optional):


----------



## ReignLocks (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm getting my 2012 regime together but have a couple of questions 

Should we wash the sulfur mixture out the following day and if not, how long should it stay on the scalp?  Also, how many times a week are you applying?


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 28, 2011)

ReignLocks said:


> I'm getting my 2012 regime together but have a couple of questions
> 
> Should we wash the sulfur mixture out the following day and if not, how long should it stay on the scalp?  Also, how many times a week are you applying?



ReignLocks It depends on your daily styling choices and the time you have. I only wash every 2 weeks or so in the winter if I'm wearing a protective style; more often if my hair is loose.

I apply my sulfur oil or pomade 3-4x a week. No smell or build up for me.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm in!  I've extended my length goal and have some serious growing to do.  I'll post my starting details before the start.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 28, 2011)

Challenger List has been updated ladies!


----------



## Ann0804 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Starting Length: *NL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* At least below SL
*Regimen:* CWC once per week; blow dry, flat iron,protective styling.
*Method of Sulfur Application:* MTG (applied at least 3 times per week), MSM tablets (1-3 times a week).
*Other Growth Aids:* Biotin (1-3 days a week), multi-vitamin (daily), castor oil (1-3 days a week).


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 29, 2011)

mstokes2008 said:


> I want to join!!
> 
> *Starting Length:* Slightly past APL
> *Projected/Goal Length for December 2012*: Between BSL & MBL
> ...



Here's my starting pics


----------



## babyt87 (Dec 29, 2011)

Checking in - MTG on scalp with plastic bag and silk scarf!


----------



## ReignLocks (Dec 30, 2011)

Made my mixture, going to let it sit over night...long hair here I come!!!!!  Getting it in for 2012


----------



## CleopatrasCousin (Dec 30, 2011)

Sublime sulfur and castor oil, still going....


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Dec 30, 2011)

*I've been MIA, but I have been using my oil mix 2-3 times per week as well as taking MSM daily (twice a day - today I'm going to start taking it three times a day. I have 1000mg). I havent been washing my scalp (I'm in a sew-in), but I haven't had any buildup or irritation. I use the Sublime powder with tea tree oil, peppermint oil, rosemary oil, and lavender oil.*

*We'll see what type of progress I've had when I get my hair redone mid-January.*


----------



## Lita (Dec 30, 2011)

Still using the peppermint pomade on my edges daily.....Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalpride (Dec 30, 2011)

*Starting Length:* Shoulder Length
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* Full Brastrap
*Regimen:* 1X per week Wash, Aphogee 2 minute, Deep Condition under steamer for 45 minutes.
*Method of Sulfur Application:* Sulfur, JBCO, EVOO,Peppermint Oil Mix
*Other Growth Aids:* Nioxin Supplement
*Starting Pic (optional):*


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Dec 31, 2011)

Starting Length:below ear length
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:SL
Regimen: wash weekely, rollerset weekely massage weekely
Method of Sulfur Application: every night mtg
Other Growth Aids:
multi vitamin daily


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in!

*Starting Length:* NL - SL (layers)
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* SL - APL
*Regimen:* Shampoo and condition / DC once per week.  Protective style mostly by keeping hair in twists and will pin and tuck my ends.  I will moisturize and seal with castor oil at least 3 times per week.  Will concentrate the application of sulfur and castor oil on front of hairline and my edges.  
*Method of Sulfur Application:* Bee Mine Mango Serum with sulfur applied at least 3 times per week.  I will also use a homemade sulfur mix (assorted oils plus sulfur powder)
*Other Growth Aids:* none


----------



## nevaeh (Jan 1, 2012)

Count me in. 

*Starting Length:* Almost APL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* BSL
*Regimen:*Wash once a week, DC, airdry with leavin and serum, moisure and seal ends every night, bun
*Method of Sulfur Application:* Every other night
*Other Growth Aids:* None
*Starting Pic (optional):*


----------



## g.lo (Jan 1, 2012)

I am planning on using liquid MSm on my scalp daily.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jan 1, 2012)

Im super excited about this challenge I will be using my my sublime mixture. Applying it every other day protecting my ends. Well rollersetting keeping my ends hydrated. Im super excited. Im aiming for WSL in 2012. Im recovering from a major set back. A full year of recovery Ive made good progress a lot of damaged areas that have grown out so now Im on to length now that my thickness is coming back...

looking at my avator that was 1 year and some months ago new hair color, to light and then the breakage...Im trying to get back there and beyond 

Happy Hair Growing ladies


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 1, 2012)

I cant wait to see where this challenge will take us
Happy growing everyone


----------



## pinkprettypanda (Jan 1, 2012)

*Starting Length:* NL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* APL
*Regimen:* Weekly Shampoo & Deep Condish (ACV rinse first, Shampoo, Protein Reconstructer, Baking soda rinse, Deep Condish) Cowash 3X a week, Leave ins, seal w/good carrier oil, baggy, protective styling. Vitamins, exercise, drink water.
*Method of Sulfur Application:* MTG+peppermint oil, Sublimed Sulfur Mix, Boundless Tresses alternate all. After applied I always baggy.
*Other Growth Aids:* MN mixture sometimes. Biotin, Nixon Recharging pills and other vitamins

Starting Pics:


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jan 1, 2012)

I would like to join. I have to order some more sulfur and I think I would like to try the jbco. I will use MSM as well. I generally wear sew ins. I am in a long transition, rarely use heat, will deep condition with each weave take down. My personal challenge for the year is to not wear it out at least til June and the I will set another personal goal. I am currently at APL.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 1, 2012)

Applied sulfur pomade last night.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 1, 2012)

my starting pics is here
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=591051&page=3


----------



## MissPee (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year's Ladies!

Been slacking for the last week since on vacation but back on my regi. Oil mix every night n msm daily n my vitamins.
2012 here I come! Wishing n praying for everyone's success this year.

Sent from my AT100 using AT100


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2012)

Applied peppermint pomade on my edges....Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## afgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

hey ladies just checking in....
im currently in a sew-in(attempt #3 at a self install  not the best but better than my first attempt)

 i just got thru oiling my scalp with my sulfur castor oil mix
ill probably oil twice a week and then do the pre-poo every sunday before i wash  i dont want my hair to get too producty since i cant cowash like i used to i just moved to japan and i went from cowashing everyday(i was in fl) to washing once maybe twice a week
ill be leaving this install in till hopefully the end of jan... when i do take it out ill post an update pic


HAPPY NEW YEARS!!
and
HAPPY HAIR YEARS!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2012)

*Starting Length:* SL.

*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* APL 

*Regimen:* Wash weekly until week 6 post relaxer then ADD a co-wash weekly until 8-12, at this point I will mostly only do CW's.  Rotate light Protein & Moisture weekly under hooded dryer, heavy protein 1 wk prior to relaxer at 12 weeks. apply prepoo,  ACV rinses and/or Roux Porosity Control Conditioner and PM Super Skinny Daily Treatment. Moisturize with QB AOHC in the colder months and QB BRBC in the warmer months then seal with an oil; Coconut, BJCO, Grape seed, sweet almond or jojoba, or avocado oils.  Dusting my ends every 12 weeks and wearing a SLB (Single Little Bun), LOL.      

*Method of Sulfur Application:* I've been using NOW brand MSM capsules for over six months now and just ordered Bee Mine Sulfur for topical usage. 

*Other Growth Aids:* JBCO to oil edges and bi-weekly scalp massages. I take Biotin, multi-vitamin and Nioxin Super charge daily complex twice daily.

*Starting Pic (optional):*  In the first photo my hair is curled and the second photo was taken the following morning wrapped.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 2, 2012)

@Kerryann @Kiwi74 @Ann0804 @naturalpride @ladyscorpion14 @Tibbar @nevaeh @pinkprettypanda

WELCOME ladies!!! Glad you have decided to join us. 

Today is wash day, and the first day of application of my sulfur oil mix.

HHG!


----------



## mallysmommy (Jan 2, 2012)

ok dumb question is msm poweder the same as sulfer powder? im so confused, and what are the actual label names of the sulfer products that you guys are using? thanks


----------



## springy_curly (Jan 2, 2012)

It seems like everybody and their mother is on this sulfur bandwagon, literally lol. I can't resist it anymore so I'm joining the challenge to make it official. I've never used any sulfur products so I'm excited to see the results! 

HHG Ladies!


----------



## springy_curly (Jan 2, 2012)

*Starting Length:* APL 
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: MBL

*Regimen:*

This is what I'm currently doing but I feel a change coming 

*Once a week*

 dry detangle/ prepoo with oil
 add ORS to oiled hair and heat under hooded dryer
wash with Wen or SM shampoo 
sometimes if I washed with wen I'll stop here since wen acts as a light DC/ leave-in.
 DC with NTM or Giovanni SAS

Then I dry in braids and wear a braid-out bun, or do a bantu knot-out on the stretched hair. lightly spray w/ water and seal with castor oil, olive oil, or coconut oil throughout the week as needed. Also, I apply henna once a month.

*Method of Sulfur Application:* Topically, I plan to mix 1 tsp sulfur with a mix of vatika oil and castor oil. massaging into scalp 3-4x a week and GHE overnight in chunky braids/ bantu knots.
Other Growth Aids: GNC HSN, excersise (just ordered INSANITY ), Increasing water intake
Starting Pic (optional):


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 2, 2012)

Applied the last of my Surge cream to my scalp today.


----------



## Naijaqueen (Jan 3, 2012)

Joining!!
Discussed MTG with my hubby and he's game think he is just excited of me wanting to grow my hair back to its glory days of 3yrs ago, b4 he met me

So I'll be using a mixture of MTG and castor oil (worked well for me before)

Starting Length: SL (bad ends, thinned out sides and kitchen)
Goal for Dec 2012: APL 

Regimen
Starting Daily MTG/castor oil mix, massage into hair at night.
Cowash 2-3x a week
Nioxin vitamins, Biotin and Buried Treasure Hair, Skin and Nails Liquid vitamins. My hair grew like a weed with it last time.

Covering up my hair for time being


----------



## ReignLocks (Jan 4, 2012)

Ques:  I've read that you should wait at least one week after getting a relaxer to apply the sulfur mix but does that include a pomade with sulfur in it?


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 4, 2012)

I would like to officially join too if possible . 

*Starting Length*: Bra strap length, transitioning 6 months so far 
*Goal:* Full waist length by my wedding date in October 2012
*Regimen:* Bunning, twists, twist outs, sulfur mix applied to scalp Mon/Wed/Fri rinse out in morning and co wash.On weekends full wash and deep conditioning
*Other growth aids:* msm, Freeda Biotin 10mg, flaxseed oil, green powder, aloe vera juice, green drinks and healthy eating, exercise, meditation

*Sulfur mix consists of* JBCO, Jojoba oil, olive oil, peppermint oil, rosemary oil sage oil and sulfur powder...

Will be adding starting pic later.


----------



## NaturalBlackGurl (Jan 4, 2012)

Starting Length:APL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: BSL
Regimen: Bunning 99% of the time, heat pass once a month or so, shampoo/wash with terressentials mud wash, deep conditioning every week, moisturizing and sealing daily.
Method of Sulfur Application: Mix with castor oil and apply daily to scalp
Other Growth Aids: Biotin and MSM
Starting Pic (optional): In my siggy


----------



## NJoy (Jan 4, 2012)

mallysmommy said:


> ok dumb question is msm poweder the same as sulfer powder? im so confused, and what are the actual label names of the sulfer products that you guys are using? thanks


 
mallysmommy

That's not a dumb question.  MSM is a sulfur taken internally.  But, it's not the same sulfur that we're using topically (although some do try to use msm topically but find that it leaves a white residue in the hair).

The powder that we're using is "*Sublimed Sulfur*" or "flowers of sulphur".

Hope that helps.


----------



## Angelicus (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone. There's a lot going on in my life right now so I will not be joining this challenge officially. However, I started using my Grisi Sulfur Soap on my face again (it exploded a third time, le sigh) and will begin to wash my scalp with the soap this year. I have been APL for almost two years, possibly due to stress + mishandling but I really need to get on track. I NEED to be "That girl with the hair" if you know what I mean!

Starting Length:APL 

Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: Full Bra Strap Length

Regimen: Wash scalp with Grisi Sulfur Soap twice a week, then condition and style as normal (Suave, Silk Dreams brands). 

Method of Sulfur Application: Washing my hair in sections, paying close attention to my scalp. 

Other Growth Aids: Diet and Exercise. I am incorporating more fresh juices in my diet. I am limiting meat consumption and increasing vegetable intake. Foods high in sulfur include: Garlic, onions, Parsley, Bananas, Tomatoes , Nuts and Seeds, Broccoli.  I am striving to lose about 30 lbs and will commit to exercising six times a week. I really got to get my life and body back! 

I do not have a starting pic, lol I am so ashamed that my hair is not waist length


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 4, 2012)

Applied hair butter with MSM mixed in to my scalp before bed.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have been doing this for about a month now and I want to join if it's not too late but I have a question. Am I supposed to wash my hair on the days I use sulfur? If so should it be a wash and dc or would a co wash work?

Eta: I seen that this question has been asked and answered


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been slacking on my sulfur mix since I took my braids out. I will start back up once I get my hair braided this weekend.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven't been applying my sulfur pomade reguarly, but I have been taking my MSM internally everyday. I have to figure out a better schedule for my hair. smh Right now I've just been winging it.


----------



## sassy2011 (Jan 5, 2012)

Starting Length: *Earlength on sides/neck length back (TWA)*
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: *SL*
Regimen: *Co-wash every other day, DC Weekly*
Method of Sulfur Application:* Sulfur 8 (applied 2-3x a week)*
Other growth aids: hair vitamins
Starting pic (will add to profile soon)


----------



## belleza (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm in.  I need to wait till payday for me products!  Ya'll got a sister spending some money.  I'm a PJ fo life!  Rosemary Sulfur pomade, Vadik herbs...fo real?  I'ma be broke, but my hair is going to be fly!  I'm going with the Njoy method of applying sulfur mixture to hair at night, and washing out the next day. That girl has got some beautiful hair on her head!  I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 5, 2012)

smwrigh3 said:


> I have been doing this for about a month now and I want to join if it's not too late but I have a question. Am I supposed to wash my hair on the days I use sulfur? If so should it be a wash and dc or would a co wash work?
> 
> Eta: I seen that this question has been asked and answered



Welcome! It's never too late. There is no cut off date for joining. Come on in!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm about to do a scalp massage with sulfur oil now.


----------



## sugarwater (Jan 5, 2012)

I've been thinking if I should join this challenge for a while. :/ I've been using Sulfur nightly, but I'm already in so many challenges. (see siggy) lol I'll give it a go.

*Starting Length:* Between SL and APL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* Hoping for BSL 
*Regimen:* Wigging it! Leaving flat twists/braids under wig in for 1 month. Applying sulfur shea butter 5-7 days a week around 5 when I get home from school and washing scalp 3-4x a week in the morning.
*Method of Sulfur Application:* A home made sulfur-shea butter 
*Other Growth Aids:* I'm going to try and take Vitamins but I need to buy some first!
*Starting Pic (optional):*


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2012)

Rubbed peppermint Pomade on my edges....

*I have my mom using the peppermint pomade & she loves it...She applies it on her entire scalp...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sugarwater (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a question.
Is Sulfur powder supposed to smell? When I first got my sulfur powder last summer, It had a really eggy smell to it and I stopped using it. Now, it doesn't smell anymore. Is it expired or less potent?


----------



## marta9227 (Jan 7, 2012)

Bumping good question I would like to know the answer to that too! 

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2012)

Already took my msm supps for the day.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 7, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with Sulu Max Gro before bed.


----------



## belleza (Jan 7, 2012)

Does Sulfur 8 work well?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## transitioning? (Jan 9, 2012)

Can I still join? I can't thank using my phone.

Starting length: SL/CBL
Application Method: Bee mine sulphur serum
Other aids: maybe Nixion or MSM pills. 
2012 Goal: MBL





Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Lita (Jan 9, 2012)

Just put some peppermint oil on my edges ....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 9, 2012)

sugarwater and marta9227  Yes, sulfur can smell like rotten eggs. LOL It has not gone bad, nor is it more potent that way. Many of us are masking the smell with essential oils, other oils, fragrant oils... This is actually one reason why people purchase sulfur products from vendors - the vendors make it a point to mask the smell for you.

Just did a scalp massage with my herbal sulfur oil mix.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2012)

Already took my msm supplement for the day. I am glad for this challenge as a reminder to take them.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just drank a level teaspoon of my MSM in water.. *still yuckkk* (not sure if I will ever get used to the taste of MSM).

Last night I applied my JBCO+peppermint+sulfur to my scalp.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm back on my internal and external sulfur grind. I'm taking 1t of MSM. I'm using a homemade ayurvedic sulfur mix


----------



## Nat1984 (Jan 10, 2012)

Soooo, I used my Bee Mine mango scented sulfur serum for the first time - I'm not sure if I can keep up with challenge, the smell is AWFUL!!!!

Any helpful tips as to how I can doctor up my serum to mask the smell? Otherwise I might just have to admit defeat and have slow growing hair!! 

p.s. apologies if this has been covered further up in the thread - I'm on my phone so it's not that easy for me to check


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 10, 2012)

Nat1984 said:


> Soooo, I used my Bee Mine mango scented sulfur serum for the first time - I'm not sure if I can keep up with challenge, the smell is AWFUL!!!!
> 
> Any helpful tips as to how I can doctor up my serum to mask the smell? Otherwise I might just have to admit defeat and have slow growing hair!!



Nat1984
I am sitting here with it on my head right now!  I'm using it every other night on my hairline and scalp.  Either it fades over time or I've gotten used to the smell.  

Many people mention using scented essential oils in their homemade sulfur mixes so that's always an option.
Good luck!


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 10, 2012)

Nat1984 said:


> Soooo, I used my Bee Mine mango scented sulfur serum for the first time - I'm not sure if I can keep up with challenge, the smell is AWFUL!!!!
> 
> Any helpful tips as to how I can doctor up my serum to mask the smell? Otherwise I might just have to admit defeat and have slow growing hair!!
> 
> ...



Nah, don't give up.  I gave up on Bee Mine for the same reason.   Adding more scent to it is only going to make it stinkier.

 Claudie's Elixir smells the best, hands down.  But the fragrance is intense.  I had so many people telling me my hair smelled delicious when I used it (creme brulee sent).  But its not suitable for when you're going to be in confined spaces with other people.

 You can also order Tiivia Naturals unscented.  I did and I only smell the sulfur a little tiny bit. I then use a nicely scented hair butter to mask it completely.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 11, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with sulfur oil.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 11, 2012)

I oiled my scalp with my sulfur oil mix and massaged it in. I find doing it at night, by morning the smell (what little smell there is) has pretty much dissipated by morning.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 12, 2012)

I only used my mix one day this week. I need to get on it. I have been taking my MSM daily.


----------



## Lita (Jan 12, 2012)

Last night oiled my edges with peppermint pomade...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## belleza (Jan 13, 2012)

I've been using Sulfur 8, but it only has 2% sulfur.  I found a really mild smelling oil that has 5% sulfur so I'm using that till my Sublimed (?) sulfur and black castor oil arrive.  I can't wait to be whipping some waist length hair!


----------



## Loverain (Jan 13, 2012)

I would like to join. I have sulfur and several oils to mix it with. 

I have tried sulfur in the pass with success but I had to much breakage to actually retain any growth. I am currrently taking nioxin with good growth but I havent been properly measuring my growth. 

I dyed my hair so I am able to really see if there is growth. 

Hair length: full shoulder


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome Loverain! Will add your name to the challenger list.


----------



## MissPee (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello ladies,
Happy New Year!! I pray everyone meets their goals physically, emotionally, n definitely spiritually.

Still using my sulfur mix nightly n MSM daily. 
Can someone tell me how to add a starting pic from iPhone. I hit insert n image but it's not taking me to my photos? As u can tell I'm not computer tech at all. Sorry lol


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2012)

I have been takingmy msm daily, just not updating daily - sorry.


----------



## Lita (Jan 15, 2012)

Peppermint pomade on edges...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nat1984 (Jan 15, 2012)

LaidBak Tibbar - thanks for the advice ladies!! I think I'll persevere with the Bee Mine given that I've bought it, and then maybe try something else a little less "fragrant" once I've used it up


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2012)

I made a sulfur/castor oil/MN mix that I will be using on my scalp for about 2 or 3 days a week but I will be taking msm daily.


----------



## tajaun (Jan 15, 2012)

still here yall, just checking in been working doubles...I have had enough of trying new stuff....I tried the ayuvedic pastes...not for me..my hair is in breakage/shedding overtime...back to my regular routine before deciding whether or not to cut it all off..thinking of relaxing so i havent applied any sulfur in 2 weeks ... but yes ladies im still in it. castor oil on scalp as i type....and you know what im taking it as a learning lesson...stop jumping on everybody band wagon especially with relaxed hair...i been working to hard on this hair to be committing hair suicide.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 16, 2012)

used my sulfur mix last night throughout my scalp.

Minty goodness


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 16, 2012)

just added some cayenne pepper to my mix


----------



## Loverain (Jan 16, 2012)

Washed, conditioned, flat ironed and applied my sulfur mix.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm waiting on my youngest to put my sulfur mix on my scalp and I can baggy. I have to bribe her with candy to do it. LOL


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 16, 2012)

I fell off for a while but I'm finding that about every 3 days with the sulfur mix is best for me.


----------



## pinkprettypanda (Jan 17, 2012)

I just finished applying my sublimed sulfur mix. My hair is in a full headed baggy. I definitely need to step my game up though!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 17, 2012)

I will apply my sulfur mix tonight......I have added peppermint oil to it.


----------



## afgirl (Jan 17, 2012)

applying sulfur tonight before bed


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 17, 2012)

Every other night is working for me 

Tonight I will apply my sulfur mix


----------



## belleza (Jan 17, 2012)

Just got my stuff today.  Can you add me to the list.  I'll be flat ironing my hair tomorrow, so I can post a starting picture.


----------



## ReignLocks (Jan 17, 2012)

Started my sulfur mixture on the 15th of Jan....super late but excited


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 17, 2012)

Any ladies in this challenge using M-T-G?


----------



## indarican (Jan 17, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Any ladies in this challenge using M-T-G?



Mee! But I just started being consistent with it


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 17, 2012)

Spritzed my scalp and hair with aloe vera juice/water, applied my sulfur mix to my scalp, massaged it in, then sealed my strands and ends with my JBCO/Avocado/Grape seed oil mix. Then in keeping the greenhouse affect  I put on my plastic cap and scarf until the morning.  If I have to leave the house before the evening is over, I'm throwing on my tam hat. DONE.


----------



## Lita (Jan 17, 2012)

Rubbed some peppermint pomade on my edges....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 17, 2012)

belleza hey! your name has already been added....no worries.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2012)

Already applied my sulfur/jbco/mn mix to my scalp and is about to take my msm supplements as well.


----------



## Ntrlmystik (Jan 18, 2012)

Starting Length: shoulder length - 8 inches
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:  16 inches from root to tip
Regimen: DC weekly, with a steamer starting in Feb. Protective styling and baggying at night.
Method of Sulfur Application: I am going to use the recipe that NJoy used. I saw her progress pics from 2010 and thought...that works! 
Other Growth Aids: I am taking a Deva hair, nails and skin vitamin. It's Vegan for those who may be interested. Also for health sake, I am trying to eat more "clean". Getting rid of a diet full of processed foods and eating more of a vegetable based diet. Everything in moderation.
Starting Pic (optional): I don't have a really good length check pic but my hair is shoulder length stretched.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 18, 2012)

indarican said:


> Mee! But I just started being consistent with it



Sorry for the hijack.
indarican
If you  remember, please post your experience after you've been consistent with  it. I purchased my 1st bottle last week & have been GHE-ing nightly  with it.
.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 18, 2012)

Just did a scalp massage with sulfur oil on freshly conditioned hair.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jan 19, 2012)

I did get my sulfur. I am now waiting for the other stuff to put in my mix . Until then I am using MTG. On the edge, which is a target area for me. I had a dry patch a while back and had skin that would just flake off along with hair. So I am nursing my left edge back. It is about the size of a nickel. Weird stuff started happening with me in my thirties. Anywho, I am just putting a pic in where I did flat iron. But probably won't do it again til June just for a length check. Around here that would be all it is for due to humidity.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











the curly pic is my sew in I did last night.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry I did not take the back. I just realized when I posted. I am about 12 inches in the back. My hair grows in layers. My bangs are about 10. The thickest parts are the crown and back, with the back being the thickest.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 19, 2012)

Finally finished my first 8oz batch this evening. Already mixed my next 8oz batch to begin again on Saturday night.  This time I'm adding avocado oil and using more jojoba than olive oil. But the mix is basically exactly what Njoy posted. I can really visualize waist length by October. I'm still deciding on posting pics.


----------



## Loverain (Jan 19, 2012)

I applied my sulfur mix lastnight and im still bunning.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2012)

Still hanging in here. I have been very diligent with taking my vitamins, had a much needed hair cut to start all over again, keeping my hair moisturized, and massaging in my sulfur scalp mix 2-3 times a week.


----------



## sugarwater (Jan 20, 2012)

Haven't applied my mix in a good week. :/ 
Ran out of my Ayurvedic shampoo bar and thats what I used to clean my scalp. About to order some more~


----------



## pinkprettypanda (Jan 20, 2012)

So the past three nights I have been on it!! Finally lol! Prior to applying my mix I have been moisturizing my hair and sealing it. Then I have been applying my sublimed sulfur mix and doing a full headed baggy to sleep. In the morning I've done a clarifying conditioner to cleanse my scalp then moisturizing and sealing. Today was a wash day (ACV rinse, shampooed, Apoghee 2 min, baking soda rinse, deep condished) and I'm getting ready to moisturize, seal and massage some sublimed sulfer mix into my scalp!


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 20, 2012)

Applied Sulu Max Gro before bed.  Baggying over night.


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 21, 2012)

I want to join! I been using sulfur on and off for a year now.


Starting Length: *SL*
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* APL*
Regimen: *Wash once a week followed by DC, Co wash once a week*
Method of Sulfur Application: *Apply every other day. Mix with EVCO and Sweet orange oil then set in fridge to harden*
Other Growth Aids: *Multi Vits, MSM orally, Biotin* 
Starting Pic (optional):


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 21, 2012)

Im using a new mix.  It consists of JBCO, coconut oil, apricot oil, rosehip seed oil, lime eo, sulfur, rosemary eo and cinnamon eo, respectively.

This mix smells awesome! It absorbs so well and I can use it daily or every other day.

Its been 2 weeks since I've been in box braids and the only thing I'm using on my scalp is my oil mix
.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 21, 2012)

Evallusion said:


> Im using a new mix. * It consists of JBCO, coconut oil, apricot oil, rosehip seed oil, lime eo, sulfur, rosemary eo and cinnamon eo, respectively.
> *
> This mix smells awesome! It absorbs so well and I can use it daily or every other day.
> 
> ...



I'm really liking that combo.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 21, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil last night.


----------



## Lita (Jan 21, 2012)

Applied Rosemary pomade on edges...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 22, 2012)

Scalp massage with sulfur mix


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jan 22, 2012)

I only applied sulfur once this past week. Im back to my every other day starting today. Im really looking forward to the progress. I must admit I have been neglecting my hair the last few months and my edges and back I can tell... So Im on my own personal challenge from now to March 31st,2012 Which will be my next official length check to baby my hair like a new born baby.......protect moisture condition and be consistent


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 22, 2012)

mami2010 Come on in!

againstallodds your hair in that siggy is gorgeous!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2012)

Last night, I massaged my scalp with my sulfur/jbco mix, moisturized with Keracare Oil Moisturizer (KCOM) and sealed with jbco. My hair felt amazing.

ETA: I made a morning moisturizing spritzer. 

It has in it: 
3 Tbs of glycerine 
3oz of distilled water
4oz aloe vera gel and 
3oz of BB Oil Moisturizer with castor oil. 

Instead of moisturizing my ends bit by bit in the morning before work, I will simply mist it with this concoction to save myself time.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 22, 2012)

Coated my scalp with Emu oil/MSM cream last night.


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 24, 2012)

BUMP! I decided to join since I just received my sulphur mixture.


*Starting Length*: SL/CL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012*: Anywhere between APL-WSL (12 in 12 challenge, yeah im being optimistic lol)
*Regimen:* Do not have a stable regimen
*Method of Sulfur Application*: Apply Monday, Tuesday & weekends in a baggy & wash in the morning
*Other Growth Aids*: Nioxin intensive recharging vitamins, biotin, msm, sea buckthorn juice, mega-tek mixture with MN and shark cartilage (mucopolysaccharides), exercise 4 days & consume whey protein shakes.

*Sulphur mixture*: 1.5 teaspoons sublime w/ 8oz oil mixture (Neem oil, sea buckthorn oil, grapeseed oil, extra dark JBCO, coffee infused castor oil, magnesium oil), rosemary and peppermint EO


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2012)

Rubbed peppermint pomade on scalp...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 25, 2012)

The month is almost over. Been keeping up with all my scheduled treatments. One day I got sick and didnt go to work so I kept my sulfur treatment in the whole next day along with the baggy until the next morning. Thought I'd start to feel irritation but it worked out. For the most part I've been doing it 3 times per week...If things turn out ok, I will do it 4 times per week in Feb. I missed measurement taking for this month so I've decided to start measuring on the first of each month for the rest of the year. I will put up a pic then. I'm really feeling good about this. So glad this thread was started. It's probably the first challenge I've given even a month to since I came to this board. Wait, let me not forget....I went hard on that Surge Challenge back in the day.


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 25, 2012)

Crap! I forgot to take off my promise ring and it is stained black :cries:


----------



## belleza (Jan 25, 2012)

I had my sulfur mix in all day yesterday.  I was so worried getting on the elevator at work.  But I don't think the sulfur mix is too strong.  Esp with the rosemary and peppermint oils.  I put some more mix in my hair last night, sealed the length of my hair with black castor oil, and baggied.  I co-washed it out this morning. My siggy is my starting point.  It doesn't have a hard press on it, but it's grazing the top of my brastrap.  I want bottom of brastrap or waist by year's end.  I'm not sure if that's too ambitious, here goes!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 25, 2012)

Applied my sulfur oil and did a quick scalp massage.


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 25, 2012)

About to go apply my mix to my scalp now!


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 25, 2012)

I quit last year, but this year I will complete the challenge!

Starting Length: As of today a little longer MBL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: Full and healthy WL
Regimen: Cowash 4-5 times a week, apply sulfur daily
Method of Sulfur Application: Topical
Other Growth Aids: None
Starting Pic (optional):


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jan 25, 2012)

How often on average is applying their sulfur mixtures and at what percentage amount would you say you are using (sulfur)


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 25, 2012)

czyfaith77 said:


> How often on average is applying their sulfur mixtures and at what percentage amount would you say you are using (sulfur)


 

I use Njoys recipe...1 heaping teaspoon of sulfur powder to 8 oz of a blend of carrier oils, essential oils, JBCO, etc... I apply my mix 3 times per week m/w/f but next month I will increase it to 4 times. Actually I was giving my scalp a chance to get used to it. So I think I should be good now.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 25, 2012)

Applied Miss Claudie's growth elixir last night after I washed my hair.


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 25, 2012)

About to apply my sulfur oil & GHE (killing 2 birds with 1 stone)


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 26, 2012)

I will be applying sulfur tonight.
I have twists in my hair.


----------



## Loverain (Jan 26, 2012)

I just applied my sulfur mix to my scalp, I believe the last time i applied it was on saturday. I need to do better, I am also tired of bunning and straight hair so I think I will be switching to twist and twist outs for a while.


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2012)

Rubbed some Rosemary pomade on my edges & Applied HairTrigger on the rest of my scalp...





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 29, 2012)

"Gettin' my sulfur" on about every 2-3 days.  Still lovin' my new oil mix.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

I have my sulfur/jbco mix on my scalp and over that is Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo which I will be keeping on my hair for about 1-2 hours. I will follow up with a mild shampoo - possibly KeraCare Hydrating and Detangling shampoo. 

Then I will pour some Black tea/caffeine powder rinse over my hair and scalp, massage for a few minutes and on top of that I will add a deep protien treatment (KeraCare Restorative Mask) for 20 minutes. I will deep moisture condition with KeraCare Creme Humecto.

I want to also do the LOC (liquid, oil,cream) method for moisturizing and sealing. After that, I will GHE baggy overnight with this so my hair should be super happy in the morning


----------



## lushcoils (Jan 29, 2012)

Ugh, I need to fine a way to make my Bee Mine Serum smell good so that I can join this challenge.


----------



## Lita (Jan 29, 2012)

Rubbed HairTrigger on my entire scalp & Rosemary pomade on edges...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 29, 2012)

I love your sew in!  I want to start doing my own sew ins.  Any tips?



czyfaith77 said:


> I did get my sulfur. I am now waiting for the other stuff to put in my mix . Until then I am using MTG. On the edge, which is a target area for me. I had a dry patch a while back and had skin that would just flake off along with hair. So I am nursing my left edge back. It is about the size of a nickel. Weird stuff started happening with me in my thirties. Anywho, I am just putting a pic in where I did flat iron. But probably won't do it again til June just for a length check. Around here that would be all it is for due to humidity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 29, 2012)

just got done applying my mix


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 30, 2012)

Scalp massage with my oil mix. I've been really lazy with consistency lately :/


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 30, 2012)

Count me in. 

*Starting Length:* _the teeniest of weeny afros_
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* _a bigger TWA...lol. I hope to retain at least 5" of growth all around._
*Regimen:* _GHE/baggy under wigs. Cowash 1-2x/week. DC 1x/week. Shampoo/henna 1x/month. Finger combing only (at least) until June 30 progress check._
*Method of Sulfur Application:* _sulfur mix* scalp massage 2x/week  (Tues & Fri) to start...may add Sunday night later, provided all goes well_
*Other Growth Aids:* _daily prenatal multivitamin...plus attempting to eat/sleep better and exercise_
*Starting Pic (optional):* _See avi. Comparison shots will be provided at progress checks.

*ingredients (proportions courtesy of NJoy):

1 heaping tsp sublimed sulfur
4 oz jojoba oil
2 oz JBCO
2 oz grapeseed oil
4-5 drops rosemary EO
4-5 drops peppermint EO_


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 31, 2012)

This month has come to an end....Sulfur treatments were successful. I had very minimal itching from it. The biggest problem may have been how the oil seeps out and my pillow cases get a litte stained. I will use special pillow and pillow cases for those nights only. Also I fold up a papertowel and place it at the base of my neck under the baggie then tie it all down. It seems to minimize any seeping (sp?)...I had No burning like the last time when I used a mixture that I bought from a seller here. So far this feels good. I am doing longer head massages while treating. 

I will take my month ending pic tonight and post... February begins 4 sulfur nights and ghe in between but I will not baggie my head 7 days per week. Something scares me about that...unless anyone on here has had success with it...I dunno...I'll see.

eta: I hate when I have to scroll side to side just to read posts due to large pics...


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2012)

Moisturized my hair with Pure (hair Milk),Donna Marie (Super butter cream) & sealed with rice bran......RUBBED ROSEMARY POMADE ON EDGES....HairTrigger on the rest of my scalp....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 31, 2012)

I have been using my sulfur everynight and baggying. LOL, I hugged my friend today and left a greasy patch on her face! LOL.

I got my sew in finally and because of the curls cant even tell I have greasy weave, unless I hug you!!! 

Happy Hair Growing!!


----------



## Loverain (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok, I just applied my sulfur mix.

I also twisted my hair lastnight with taliah wajid(?) curly cream. So far my hair feels really moisturized and hopefully when I take them out tomorrow my twistout will be defined.


----------



## sydwrites (Feb 3, 2012)

I am thinking about joining this challenge, but I have a question.  What is the best already made sulfur mix available? I havent used a mix in years since BT was all the rage, but now there seems to be plenty of choices, I want something that preferably doesnt smell bad but is still effective if thats possible. Thanks in advance


----------



## ReignLocks (Feb 3, 2012)

Applied Vanilla sulfur pomade to entire scalp after a LONG dc.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 3, 2012)

ReignLocks said:


> Applied *Vanilla sulfur pomade* to entire scalp after a LONG dc.


 
Hmm I like the sound of that.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm so excited!!  I just received my sulfur powder yesterday and made my sulfur mix with: Sulfur, EVOO, JBCO, Jojoba Oil and peppermint EO...I love the Peppermint scent!  I did my first application last night and thoroughly massaged my scalp and then GHE overnight.  I wanna feel this scalp tingling thing I'm hearing about but it's not there, oh well!  I was previously using Sulfur 8 on my hairline until my sulfur powder arrived.  Aside from last night, I will apply my mix tonight and then every other night after that.  Now I can't wait to relax my hair in 7 weeks!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 3, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm so excited!! I just received my sulfur powder yesterday and made my sulfur mix with: Sulfur, EVOO, JBCO, Jojoba Oil and peppermint EO...I love the Peppermint scent! I did my first application last night and thoroughly massaged my scalp and then GHE overnight. I wanna feel this scalp tingling thing I'm hearing about *but it's not there,* oh well! I was previously using Sulfur 8 on my hairline until my sulfur powder arrived. Aside from last night, I will apply my mix tonight and then every other night after that. Now I can't wait to relax my hair in 7 weeks!


 

I find that I dont feel that tingle either and I use peppermint, rosemary and sage essential oils in mine. I even applied a few more drops of peppermint oil in my second batch...still no sensation. So I assume that one of the other ingredients (maybe the sulfur) some how cancels it out.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Feb 3, 2012)

I still haven't made my batch as yet because I'm afraid of smelling like a plate of egg salad


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 3, 2012)

Just did a scalp massage with sulfur oil.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2012)

Already massaged my scalp with my sulfur mix for the night.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 4, 2012)

Did my Sulfur treatment last night...gonna workout now before washing out. Thinking about how I'm gonna go about this next week when fh is home (off) for the week. *sigh*


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 4, 2012)

Phoenix14 said:


> I still haven't made my batch as yet because I'm afraid of smelling like a plate of egg salad



 What ever your batch will smell like, it will only be over night as you will co wash in the mornings. If you plan on going the rest of the day like that...well then it's whatever.


----------



## Tibbar (Feb 4, 2012)

I've been applying BeeMine mango serum to my hairline every night and sometimes twice per day.  At least twice per week I add some to my scalp mainly in the crown area.  I massage my head several times per week.

I've been keeping up with the challenge but I'm not too good at posting my progress...


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 4, 2012)

I've been slacking on everything. I think I might throw some cayenne in my batch just for fun. I have peppermint, rosemary, and mustard oil. If they don't stimulate the scalp along with my massaging I don't know what will.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Feb 4, 2012)

ChasingBliss said:


> What ever your batch will smell like, it will only be over night as you will co wash in the mornings. If you plan on going the rest of the day like that...well then it's whatever.



I don't cowash. I wash ever 1.5-2 weeks and wear twists in between.


----------



## Lita (Feb 4, 2012)

Rubbed some Rosemary pomade on my edges....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 5, 2012)

Phoenix14 said:


> I don't cowash. I wash ever 1.5-2 weeks and wear twists in between.



Oh ok, I then I'd probably just play around with mixtures and fragrances that might work together to eliminate the sulfur smell as best I could.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have been applying my sulfur mix twice per week......and doing scalp massages.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2012)

I have Chicoro's prepoo on my hair right now and will be mildly clarifying my hair, black tea rinsing under Mizani Renew Strength Mask followed by Mizani Moisturfusion Conditioner for deep conditioning today. This will be my first time trying out the Mizani Moisturfusion conditioner and can't wait to use it. 

I may massage my scalp with my sulfur mix and GHE baggy my hair overnight with JBCO tonight as well as I haven't done it for 2 days. I  scalp massages.


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 6, 2012)

Still in it to win it, lol...just working out some moisture issues before I get started.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 6, 2012)

Used Tiivia oil on my scalp last night.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 6, 2012)

Arrgh! I wont be able to do any sulfur treatments until fh goes back to work on Thursday. I just cant have myself smelling like wet match sticks and rubber....yes that seems to be the after smell at times. I just noticed this this weekend. I personally dont have a problem with it, cus i co wash in the mornings and I sleep alone of course when he's not home ...but it is what is. So I'll be doing it like this:

Thursday, Friday and Saturday for this week...then just GHE on Sunday.

I will co wash every morning though...


----------



## Lita (Feb 6, 2012)

Rubbed some Rosemary pomade on my edges....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 6, 2012)

Washed out the Tiivia oil because I was heavy handed with it.   My hair was too greasy.   Applied Emu oil/MSM cream to my scalp before bed.


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm about to make a new batch of my sulfur/castor peppermint mix.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 10, 2012)

K, I was able to return to my sulfur treatments last night. Did a long massage and it felt so good. Co washed this morning, moisturized, then sealed with Vatika oil--I ordered this with my Nioxin vits. New stuff. I was immediately taken by the fragrance of fresh coconuts and the amazing shine....although I've always known coconut oil to give great shine...looks like something I will continue to order. I like all the other ingredients that come with the vatika oil that regular coconut oil does not come with. KEEPER...YES


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 10, 2012)

I finally got back to using my sulfur mix last night


----------



## NaturalPath (Feb 12, 2012)

Is 2-3 hours enough time to allow for ingredient penetration? I can not keep this sulfur oil on my scalp without needing to wash it out the same day due to the intense nature of the smell. No matter how many essential oils I drop into the mix the smell will not dissipate to where I can feel comfortable walking out in public. I work very closely with people at school (i.e my head gets practiced on a lot or people get really close to my head to practice adjustments and etc..) and I workout frequently which enhances the smell.

I have too many good ingredients in my bottle and dont want it to go to waste


----------



## BusyLady (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello. How do you prepare the MSM mix?


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 12, 2012)

I haven't used my sulfur mix in almost a week! omg I need to get back on it.


----------



## BusyLady (Feb 12, 2012)

tiffjust2002 said:
			
		

> I would like to join for my daughter she's 7 but she has thin edges by nature I would like to thicken and grow them would this challenge be appropriate for her or no?



Hello. Her edges may be thin from traction. Tight braids. As soon as I just used five large neat braids for my little girl her edges grew fine. The braids last all week I use Jane Carter line for her. When I finish the braids I spray with JC holding spray.


----------



## ReignLocks (Feb 14, 2012)

Stopped with my sulfur mix and pomade until I get my relaxer...can't wait to start back.  I am seeing nice results from using sulfur.  Looking forward to reveal day!


----------



## transitioning? (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't update/check in often but I'm still in this. I'm currently on a personal challenging to use bee mine on my edges daily and the rest of my hair every other day. I kno this stuff helps my hair grow but I want to see if it can fill in my edges. I will update yall next month. Wish me luck. If this doesn't work I'm going to see a derm


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 15, 2012)

Did my Sulfur treatment last night and Sunday. Getting better at applying it so that it does not drip as much. Head massages are pretty much a regular and lengthy. I'm loving those and I swear they are partially responsible for practically NO shedding. My scalp gets regular stimulation. 

Prior to discovering the moon phase cutting thing. I've been clipping the relaxed parts of of my nape and the coils just bounce/dance now  like they were thanking me of getting read of the dead....reaaaalllly dead hair. (yes i know it's all dead, I"m being silly). But again, I soooo get why folks get tempted to big chop earlier than planned.


----------



## ReignLocks (Feb 16, 2012)

How soon after I get a relaxer can I resume my sulfur application?


----------



## mami2010 (Feb 16, 2012)

ReignLocks said:
			
		

> How soon after I get a relaxer can I resume my sulfur application?



I usually wait 1 week to be safe.


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 17, 2012)

*---FEB 17 UPDATE-- I'm just going to stick w/ MSM (internal) for a while.*


Starting Length: APL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012 : BSL
Regimen: cowash as needed. DC & Steam 1x a week. Shampoo 1x a month. Ayurvedic  1x a month
Method of Sulfur Application:MSM daily 1tspn
Other Growth Aids: Internal MSM


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 17, 2012)

I've decided to make some DRASTIC changes to my regimen and keep things EXTREMELY simple.

I had a hair "episode" earlier this week that almost forced me to do another BC.

So no more topical sulfur. Its too much work parting and applying anything to my scalp.


----------



## longhairdreaming (Feb 17, 2012)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## againstallodds (Feb 19, 2012)

Still doing scalp massages every other night with my sulfur mix. I still have a little over four ounces left. Once I finish with this batch, I plan on switching out the grapeseed oil in my mix for emu oil.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 19, 2012)

All is going well...sticking to same regimen. Hair coming along nicely.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 19, 2012)

longhairdreaming it's never too late!

Hey ladies, I've been applying my sulfur mix about 2x per week....just chugging along.

yaya24 I am so sorry to hear! *hugs*


----------



## longhairdreaming (Feb 19, 2012)

Great @bajandoc86 I'm in!
Starting Length: SL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:BSL
Regimen:
-Weekly wash with KCCC
-Chelate once a month(I have terrible water where I live) with PM Shampoo Three
-Aloe Rinse weekly while in braids
-Henna(Nupur 9 or Reshma Herbal) with every takedown followed by AO HSR dc
-M&S twice daily
-Oil scalp w/GAO daily/every other day
-Satin scarf and/or pillows at night
-Rebraid every 4-6 weeks
-Scalp massages when I feel like it
-Supplements daily: MSM poweder, Silica, Vit C, B-Complex
-Pilates 4-5 times a week
Method of Sulfur Application: Internal MSM & GAO has MSM in it
Other Growth Aids: GAO
Starting Pic (optional): see my siggy


----------



## Poutchi (Feb 23, 2012)

My sulfur still has not arrived  I am losing patience


----------



## naturalfinally (Feb 23, 2012)

I purchased a sulfur oil from Patience for Long Hair on January 21st and I haven't received it yet!  Has anyone else purchased from this site before and if so, how long did it take to get your product?  I'm running low on my Bee Mine Mango serum and I was hoping to use that oil instead. TIA

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 23, 2012)

I've been drinking MSM water for about a week to help my joints and skin; any hair benefits are just icing on the cake. 

Applied sulfur oil to scalp.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 23, 2012)

Applied my sulfur oil mix tonight, massaged it in


----------



## ReignLocks (Feb 28, 2012)

Applied my sulfur mix to scalp and pomade to edges


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 28, 2012)

Applied my sulfur mix last night. Did my head massage. 

I really have to say that I am so glad I joined this challenge and gave sulfur a second chance. I am really seeing the difference in my hair with thickness and length accumulation(sp?). I've added so many other things into my diet and practice that make so that I lose virtually no hair week to week. Between, green drinks, tons of water healthy eating, working out, gheing, sealing, bunning, co washing every other day, no combing until wash and dc day....then detangling on that day with my aloe water mixture which makes all tangles just fall out...(((takes deep breath))) I definitely see my goal of full waist length in Oct. I was at bra strap when I started this challenge so I really am not asking for much in too short a time period


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 28, 2012)

Applied sulfur oil. 

naturalfinally Did you receive your order yet? Have you contacted the owner? I haven't heard of this product, but that is a long time to wait.


----------



## BusyLady (Feb 29, 2012)

Poutchi said:
			
		

> My sulfur still has not arrived  I am losing patience



Vitamin Shoppe sells MSM powder and pills online and in the store.


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 29, 2012)

Still taking LifeTime brand MSM daily (5grams daily).


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 29, 2012)

Just did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil mix.


----------



## ReignLocks (Mar 8, 2012)

Sulfur oil and pomade added to hair....


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 8, 2012)

Yay, sulfur thread's been bumped!

Still keeping up with my sulfur regimen 3 times per week. Doing very nicely. My scalp feels and looks so healthy. I love that.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have seriously fallen off ladies. I was using my sulfur pomade 3x a week. But I begun locking my hair in Jan and now am concerned with any buildup on flaking from continuously adding product to my scalp. Any ideas??


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey guys! Still applying my sulphur oil mix ~ twice a week.

Bumping for the rest of you ladies.....

mstokes2008, I don't think it should be a problem at all.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 13, 2012)

mstokes2008  I would rinse weekly or biweekly to hopefully avoid any flakes.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 13, 2012)

Sulfur Treatment tonight... 

Hairline getting thicker, even less easier to tame.....I love/hate it.


----------



## manter26 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm back to using sulphur. I took some time off because my mix is stinky. I used it and washed the next day. I think I'll continue doing it a couple times a week.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 16, 2012)

I did an extensive scalp massage with my sulfur oil last night.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 16, 2012)

Last night I had a slight sensation on my neck, I pray it's not the sulfur starting to act up on me. It was some what itchy and uncomfortable. I put some aloe vera gel on and felt better.  Next batch will be made thicker (more JBCO) and I will try to keep my hair more securely wrapped/baggied up.


----------



## Lita (Mar 16, 2012)

Still applying sulfur pomade on my edges & using coffee pomade as a scalp pre poo..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 16, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I did an extensive scalp massage with my sulfur oil last night.


 
Yes those massages really feel good, especially when I use my the ball of my thumbs in a cirular motion.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 16, 2012)

Sleeping with Sulu Max Grow on my scalp tonight.  Tomorrow is wash day.


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 16, 2012)

So I've been applying Sulfur 8 to my scalp daily for a week now. I couldn't smell the sulfur before but I sure can smell it today. Time for a wash.


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have been taking my MSM.
I slacked off today, but I will be back on it tomorrow.


----------



## Lita (Mar 20, 2012)

Applied sulfur pomade on edges...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Poutchi (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi there... I am just wondering if you guys are washing the oil out every morning? 
Thanks


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 20, 2012)

Poutchi said:
			
		

> Hi there... I am just wondering if you guys are washing the oil out every morning?
> Thanks



I don't. I wash once a week on Saturday. My hair s a little greasy by then but I wear it in a bun so it's ok.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Poutchi (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks naturalfinally


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 20, 2012)

I had to stop taking my sulfur mix weeks ago because I just couldn't take the smell of the sulfur on every thing.  The smell lingers, I have a sensitive nose. However, I have been taking my MSM pills religiously so i'm still in the challenge.  I really wanted to do the sulfur mix but the oiliness and smell was beginning to be unbearable and besides, I was starting to be very self-conscious around my husband.


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 21, 2012)

Still applying nightly and taking MSM. Starting to feel a bit self-conscious about the smell, it is gone by morning but I still cover my hair with a scarf and beanie in hopes that I don't offend anyone with the sulfur smell. May have to start washing my hair more often than once a week to control any possible smell.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 21, 2012)

Poutchi said:


> Hi there... I am just wondering if you guys are washing the oil out every morning?
> Thanks


 
I sure do. I co wash every morning when I sulfur treat the night before. 
I never leave the sulfur in all day....just all night under my baggy.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 21, 2012)

Last night I did a scalp massage with sulfur oil, and added extra to my edges. I also applied castor oil to the ends of my braids.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 21, 2012)

deleted post


----------



## mstokes2008 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey Ladies I have a 4oz bottle of Sulfur Powder about 85% full from iHerb and a jar of MyPomadeShop Peppermint Hair Growth Pomade in Vanilla that is about 95% full that I am trying to get rid of since I no longer use them. I don't know to many ladies besides you all that use sulfur powder or understand the concept of sulfur based products and since i have failed this challenge horribly I thought I'd share lol. PM if you're interested.


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 23, 2012)

So I only missed one day this week of apply the sulfur. There are spots on either side of my head along my edges that might as well be bald that I am hoping grows in. Upon inspection it looks like there is a little baby hair growing in.  Ok, no time to get too excited since that hair is very soft and fragile. I starting a full scale attack with:
Sulfur 8 (2% sulfur) applied every night
Biotin and MSM vitamins taken daily
Jason Biotin shampoo and conditioner
No wigs to give my hairline a break
Keep hair in braids or twists for a week
Moisturize and seal everyday or every other day


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 24, 2012)

_Not about sulfur but I figured someone would be interested. _

Ok, used the Jason products today... The *Jason Biotin Shampoo* has a medicated herbal baby powder smell in the bottle that makes me think of baby products or feminine sprays. Not crazy for that type of scent on my hair, thankfully it's not strong and couldn't smell it while shampooing. I followed the directions and shampooed twice. I made sure to massage it in both times. It did a good job cleaning my hair, even with two washes it didn't over-strip or tangle my hair so it is a very gentle shampoo. It also produced suds easily both times. I like.
Followed up with the *Jason Biotin Conditioner* which felt very slippery when applying it but strangely didn't provide much slip when trying to detangle. Had to add some CurlySexyHair Moisturizing Conditioner to help.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 24, 2012)

Just did a scalp massage with sulfur oil and braided my hair for bed. I should have concentrated more oil on my edges, but I forgot. Perhaps I will do it in the morning before church.


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 24, 2012)

Just added my Trigger to my scalp and braided up my hair.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 24, 2012)

Sleeping with Claudie's Elixir on my scalp.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Mar 25, 2012)

I would love to join since I've recently been consistently taking MSM internally and I just ordered some sublime sulfur
*Starting Length*:Grazing APL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012*:Full BSL
*Regimen*:M&S 2xs Day, DC & Steam every week, Wash Bi-weekly,Scalp Massages Daily w/ Hair Trigger  
*Method of Sulfur Application*:1 heaping tsp in Hair Trigger
*Other Growth Aids*:MSM internally, Shen Min Hair regrowth & Shen Min DHT blocker
Starting Pic (optional):


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 25, 2012)

Added sulfur oil to my edges.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome Onhergrind09!


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 26, 2012)

Added some bee mine and some trigger to my scalp. Massage, massage, massage!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mami2010 (Mar 27, 2012)

It's been awhile since I been here... I just put some msm in my water.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, the massages. I definitely believe they are equally responsible for those new hairs sprouting up at my temples as the sulfur and nioxin.


----------



## Lita (Mar 27, 2012)

Rubbed some rosemary pomade on my edges..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 28, 2012)

Just did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil, concentrating on my edges.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Mar 29, 2012)

I got my sublimed sulfur mixed it into my Hair Trigger and I have been applying it into my scalp nightly.  I massage it in for 3 minutes, I'm trying to do it longger, but my arms get tired cause I like a firm massage, lol.


----------



## againstallodds (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi ladies, I'm curious... my sulfur mix is about 2% sulfur... what's everyone elses sulfur content?


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 30, 2012)

Applied the Sulfur 8 tonight. 


againstallodds said:


> Hi ladies, I'm curious... my sulfur mix is about 2% sulfur... what's everyone elses sulfur content?


Using Sulfur 8 which has 2% sulfur too.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 31, 2012)

Can I still join?  I think this is a great time to join since I just BC'd on Tuesday

*Starting Length: 4-6"
*
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: 8-10"
*
*Regimen: twist/braid/bun/ maybe some protective braids later in the year
*
*Method of Sulfur Application: MSM 3000 mg daily, topical flowers of sulfur mixed with coconut oil, castor oil and maybe something else at least every two days
*
*Other Growth Aids: ORS  hair fertilizer on my edges to bring back my post partum hair shed
*
*Starting Pic (optional):  see my nubby pony   I expect it to blossom for Christmas










edited to add this close up to show the shrinkage .  good goobly goo!  it'll take 10 years for my curly hair to reach BSL while curly, and then it will actually be knee length  stretched
*


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 31, 2012)

@HeChangedMyName yep! Come on in!

I am still applying my sulphur mix ~twice per week.


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Mar 31, 2012)

just bought more mtg applying every other day


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 31, 2012)

Just did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil; concentrating on my edges. Tomorrow, I will start seeping my herbs into my next oil batch. My current bottle is really low.

againstallodds I believe my oil mix is about 10% sulfur.


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 31, 2012)

Applied the Sulfur 8. I may start applying it twice a day, morning and night, since it only has 2% sulfur in it.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Apr 2, 2012)

I took my MSM this morning(3000 mg w/Orange Juice) and applied my sulfur/castor oil/coconut oil mix to my scalp


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 3, 2012)

Added JBCO to my mix to thickened it up, applied to scalp and did a lengthy scalp massage.


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 3, 2012)

Been forgetting to take my MSM. Washed my hair last night and applied sulfur grease to scalp.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Apr 3, 2012)

did my 3000 mg of msm this morning,  i will wash tonight and massage my sulfur castor coconut in


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 3, 2012)

HeChangedMyName said:


> did my 3000 mg of msm this morning,  i will wash tonight and massage my sulfur castor coconut in


Oh, that sounds like a good mix. Does the castor oil keep it from dripping all over the place?


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Apr 4, 2012)

Meritamen said:


> Oh, that sounds like a good mix. Does the castor oil keep it from dripping all over the place?




i keep it in a cool place so it is solid until i rub it in.  The coconut oil keeps it together and prevents the sulfur from settling.  I JUST added castor to the mix since i BC'd


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 4, 2012)

Bumping......


----------



## diadall (Apr 4, 2012)

I am in braids but I want to use my sulfur powder. Anyone have any recommendations on oil I can use to mix it and apply it like oil?


----------



## diadall (Apr 5, 2012)

diadall said:
			
		

> I am in braids but I want to use my sulfur powder. Anyone have any recommendations on oil I can use to mix it and apply it like oil?



Bumping please.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 5, 2012)

diadall I recommend 50% castor oil, and 50% grape seed or hemp seed oil.  I like the combo of the thick and thinner oils for sulfur suspension and easy application.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 5, 2012)

I have Claudie's Hair Elixir and am using it on my Senegalese twists.

I am using the Creme Brulee scent which did smell great at first, but the sweet smell has dissipated and it now has the burning odor of sulfur.  I tried to ignore it but a coworker today in the office suddenly smelled something burning and I knew it was my hair oil.

I will continue to use it, since I am only in the office a few times per month, but I now need to make sure I wash my hair the night before any work meetings.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 5, 2012)

Just applied my sulfur oil and concentrated extra on my edges.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 5, 2012)

I quit using my sulfur mix because of the smell (I don't want to turn DH off ;-)) and my NG was getting waaay too thick to manipulate every other day.  I'm going to practice ChasingBliss sulfur regimen; apply sulfur mix when dh is away and cw the next morning.  I'll be 15 wks post next week and getting my relaxer  (4/13) so I guess i'll start applying my mix around 4/20.  ChasingBliss, yes that's it...it does smell like matchsticks!!  I've managed to take my MSM supplements daily but these pills are huge and I can't wait to be done with them.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 5, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with Sulu Max Grow.  It stinks so I put some Skala conditioner over it (down in my NG).  Its not helping.  Oh well, its getting washed out in the morning anyway.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Apr 5, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> I quit using my sulfur mix because of the smell (I don't want to turn DH off ;-)) and my NG was getting waaay too thick to manipulate every other day.  I'm going to practice @ChasingBliss sulfur regimen; apply sulfur mix when dh is away and cw the next morning.  I'll be 15 wks post next week and getting my relaxer  (4/13) so I guess i'll start applying my mix around 4/20.  @ChasingBliss, yes that's it...it does smell like matchsticks!!  I've managed to take my MSM supplements daily but these pills are huge and I can't wait to be done with them.



Yes, I cannot imagine letting it sit in my hair all day. And I really love co washing in the mornings. 
Have you tried the MSM powder? I take a heaping teaspoon full with 1/2 cup of water or juice every morning. 


Did my mix only twice this week but ghed all week so I'm good. Making good progress. I'm happy.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm planning to henna or aphogee this weekend, will the sulfur have any adverse reactions with either...in your experience?


----------



## lushcoils (Apr 6, 2012)

Where are you getting the Claudie's Hair Elixir from? I can't find it on the site.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 7, 2012)

Applied my sulphur mix this am....and did a scalp massage.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 7, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Tomorrow, I will start seeping my herbs into my next oil batch. My current bottle is really low.



I finally got around to this six days later. 

I am seeping:


Horsetail
Burdock root
Coltsfoot
Oat straw
Dandelion root
Peppermint
A fresh garlic clove

Into 5oz of castor oil. By the time I finish seeping, there will be 4oz of 'sludgey' castor oil left, which I will mix with hempseed oil, sulfur, and a sprinkle of cayenne pepper (a la Hair Trigger).  It sound like a lot, but it's really not!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Grabs notebook and writes down NappyNelle's recipe*


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 7, 2012)

bajandoc86 LOL I hope my hair likes it. I've been playing with my sulfur recipe since last summer and I try to tweak it based on other people's progress reports and the sulfur mixes they are purchasing.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 7, 2012)

NappyNelle, I am experimenting with different recipes too. My herbal scalp oil is diminishing, as well as my coconut oil (infused with cinnamon). I think I will try out that recipe you have there.....my initial sulfur mix was too thin and runny, so I halved it and added castor oil 

I am thinking my next infusions will be a homemade amla oil(amla infused in coconut oil), another scalp oil (with yet to be decided ingredients) and modified version of your recipe (only cause I don't have all the goodies you have listed)


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 7, 2012)

bajandoc86 I wish I had some amla! I would use it all the time to keep my hair dark. I keep seeing brand new silvers and greys and I'm too young for it. Can I hit 25 before I turn silver?! Goodness gracious!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 8, 2012)

NappyNelle....chile, I been graying from I was like 19. Le sigh. And they are just becoming more abundant. I am about to start the modified version of that infusion you talked about.


----------



## naturalfinally (Apr 8, 2012)

Added my sulfur pomade to my edges.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## nubiennze (Apr 9, 2012)

Just did a nice long massage with my sulfur oil mix.

Does anyone else using an applicator bottle have trouble getting product through the nozzle?


----------



## naturalfinally (Apr 10, 2012)

I think I was adding my sulfur too often. My scalp was getting really dry so I backed off to once a week. I added some Bee Mine Mango serum to my crown and some pomade to my edges.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 10, 2012)

Applied my sulfur oil mix....did a scalp massage.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have been applying Hair Trigger w/ heaping tsp of sulfur to my scalp at night daily except when I am going to cowash or DC.  I will straighten my hair for the first time in a while next Friday so I'll see if I notice any crazy growth, or any noticeable growth at all.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll restart my sulfur mixes/massages next week at 1 week post.  I stopped weeks ago because my ng was getting to dense and i'd get tangles and besides I have a new method; apply/massage at night and cw the following morning.  I'm going to use a special pillow just for the days I apply my sulfur mix, the smell even with peppermint oil is not sexy at all in the bedroom.  I'm still popping my msm pills twice daily like clockwork.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Apr 11, 2012)

Fh home this week, so no sulfur treatment until next Monday. It's cool. Still keeping up with every other practice so I dont feel like I'm losing out too much.


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 11, 2012)

Scalp massage with my sulfur mix, Growth Foundations Peppermint Pomade on my edges


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 11, 2012)

Last night I massaged sulfur oil into my scalp and edges.


----------



## nubiennze (Apr 12, 2012)

Just did a massage with my oil mix.

For my next batch I'm thinking I'll whip it into mango butter so I can grease my scalp with it like ol' school Sulfur 8 lol and avoid the applicator clogging issues and mess.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 12, 2012)

Randomly popping in  

Mixed some sublimed sulfer into a jar of Jamaican Black Castor Oil Hair Food, going to apply that nightly til it runs out and see what happens. I co-wash every morning.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 12, 2012)

My latest batch of sulfur oil is finally ready. I'm going to use a little tonight on my scalp and hairline.


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 12, 2012)

Took a break from the sulfur for a few days because my scalp was dry. Started using it again tonight.


----------



## naturalfinally (Apr 13, 2012)

Added pomade to my edges and crown. I had to decrease the number of days that I use this because it was really drying.


----------



## nubiennze (Apr 14, 2012)

Just massaged in my oil mix.


----------



## manter26 (Apr 20, 2012)

I laid off my sulfur mix. I really don't think it was making a difference in my growth. Still as slow as molasses.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 21, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil, and concentrated on my edges.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi all, I'm Tracie. Pretty new to this Sulfur. I just started this past Friday and so far I'm being consistent. My mix right now is:

*TSP Sublimed Sulfur powder
a couple drops of Peppermint Oil
a couple drops of Tea Tree Oil
4 oz of EVOO
2 oz of Grapeseed Oil
2 oz of JBCO*

and I don't smell a thing  I was worried it was going to stink but nothing. It did itch the first day bad. I did it again today and it itched for a few minutes, but my Scalp feels fine now. I am excited to see how my progress will be. Here's my starting pic. This is my hair blow dried and about 8 weeks post Relaxer:


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 23, 2012)

Ladies:  What kind of results are you getting?  I searched the other sulfur challenges but just saw alot of updates.  I've never really done the growth-aid thing, worrying about effects (MSM and skin breakouts, OCT and shedding), but I have some Glover's that I could add to my coconut oil that I now add to my scalp daily.

So what we looking like?  Is it really some increased growth??


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 23, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> Ladies:  What kind of results are you getting?  I searched the other sulfur challenges but just saw alot of updates.  I've never really done the growth-aid thing, worrying about effects (MSM and skin breakouts, OCT and shedding), but I have some Glover's that I could add to my coconut oil that I now add to my scalp daily.
> 
> So what we looking like?  Is it really some increased growth??



I have no idea since I haven't been keeping track. I have noticed that my hair isn't falling out as much, lots of new baby hairs, my crown is filling in and my edges are finally growing. I'm also taking biotin so that is helping too. Basically my hair is becoming thicker maybe faster growth will come later.
Honestly, I'm just happy the sulfur keeps my scalp from itching.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 23, 2012)

Meritamen said:
			
		

> I have no idea since I haven't been keeping track. I have noticed that my hair isn't falling out as much, lots of new baby hairs, my crown is filling in and my edges are finally growing. I'm also taking biotin so that is helping too. Basically my hair is becoming thicker maybe faster growth will come later.
> Honestly, I'm just happy the sulfur keeps my scalp from itching.



Thanks girl!  Welp looks like I'm in. I added Glover's to my coconut oil for the morning and also added that mix to the Jam that I'll add to my edges. I'll add the Jam at work after I put my makeup on. Cool!  I'm psyched!  This is my first growth aid challenge lol.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 24, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> Ladies:  What kind of results are you getting?  I searched the other sulfur challenges but just saw alot of updates.  I've never really done the growth-aid thing, worrying about effects (MSM and skin breakouts, OCT and shedding), but I have some Glover's that I could add to my coconut oil that I now add to my scalp daily.
> 
> So what we looking like?  Is it really some increased growth??



itismehmmkay Have you seen NJoy's progress thread from 2010?

I know we spoke briefly in private, but here is my picture evidence:














Aug 2011 - Mar 2012 Damp Puffs

This would be normal growth for someone else, but this is 'extra' for me due to my health issues. I hope sulfur works for you, too! 

Did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil and used HH Sprout along my hairline. I think my edges are starting to thicken up with more fine strands.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Apr 24, 2012)

Still applying Hair Trigger mixed w/ sulfur to my scalp nightly and I've had no issue with smells, staining, dryness or anything else.  I think it's improved my growth rate, I'll know more after I relax-which might not be for a while.


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 24, 2012)

NappyNelle that puff says it all

I finished my Glover's pomade, it has 5% sulfur. I guess it the pomades can take more sulfur. All the oils have 2%.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 24, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> itismehmmkay Have you seen NJoy's progress thread from 2010?
> 
> I know we spoke briefly in private, but here is my picture evidence:
> 
> ...





			
				Seamonster said:
			
		

> NappyNelle that puff says it all



BEAUtiful!!!!  And I'll look up Njoys pics in 2010. I'm feeling good just on how I get a mini oil treatment prepoo everyday. Still doing nightly washing and when I washed it tonight there was this extra slip almost like my hair was more relaxed. I had to really look at it after rinsing to make sure I was still texlaxed. And the suave humectress con already gives me great slip so this was def extra. And the smell wasn't that loud. I'm so happy in how easy this'll be to maintain. It was so simple to apply this morning on my scalp and the Jam on my edges worked great. I'm sooooo excited. N really even if my rate if growth doesn't really speed up I think I'll have great retention because of this.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 24, 2012)

Seamonster I think most of our oils (homemade and purchased) range from 5-12% Sulfur. What is the base ingredient of Glovers?

itismehmmkay I wanted to be sure that I answered your question as accurately as I could. I also find it easy to add sulfur to the products I would be using anyway, because I wouldn't have to remember an 'extra' step in my regimen. Sulfur also strengthens at the root, so yes, your retention will probably be great.


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 25, 2012)

NappyNelle it is probably petroleum. That is the base of most of the old pomades.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm still massaging my scalp.  I can't wait to show you all pics of my edges, they are filling in nicely after the postpartum shedding.  I'm taking phentermine right now so I hope it doesn't cause any hair setbacks.

I fell off on my MSM while I started the phen though.  I've been on phen for about a week now so I'm thinking I will get back on MSM.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 25, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Seamonster I think most of our oils (homemade and purchased) range from 5-12% Sulfur. What is the base ingredient of Glovers?
> 
> itismehmmkay I wanted to be sure that I answered your question as accurately as I could. I also find it easy to add sulfur to the products I would be using anyway, because I wouldn't have to remember an 'extra' step in my regimen. Sulfur also strengthens at the root, so yes, your retention will probably be great.



Thanks girly   And awesome w/ the root strengthening.  And yes, it's hard trying to add something extra to ur regimen and to remember it all the time.  I think I'm just so thankful that I now have a staple regimen that I don't need to default from.  I think this glovers/coconut oil mix may be apart of it.  I'm loving how it lays out my rollerset.  I use the snap rollers and even though you really can't see any humps or bumps after I comb it out (and since I'm just wearing a headband), the oil seems to stretch it out even more.  And I'm thinking it's the glover's mixed in b/c the coconut oil didn't really do that alone either....at least not as much.  I think coconut oil is enhanced by other products.  I remember I used to oil my scalp with coconut oil and WGO and it would really relax the new growth pretty well.  WGO wouldn't do it alone, and coconut oil wouldn't do it as well solo either.  Something about combining some oils works.   I'll be taking pics after my next touchup!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 25, 2012)

So yall, I may chill on this on the weekends.  The smell is not that loud actually, but I could have plans on Saturday and Sunday I'm all up in folks face at church.  So, this may just be my M-F mix.  That's still 5 days a week, not bad.  I'll still use the coconut oil on Sat & Sun though, just maybe not w/ the glover's mixed in...we'll see.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 25, 2012)

Or....is there a sheen spray that can mask the glover's.  I've used peppermint in my WGO before, but I really don't want to smell all pepperminty either.  I'm thinking like that Black Cherry Afro Sheen....lmao.  Maybe I'll pick some up and see what it does w/ the smell.


ETA:

This what I'm talking about : http://www.walmart.com/ip/Isoplus-B...Private-Collection-Oil-Sheen-10.5-oz/10818597

yall remember this?


----------



## mami2010 (Apr 25, 2012)

I've been away for awhile but I mixed up my sulfur and will be applying it tonight!


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 25, 2012)

itismehmmkay My hair dresser used to use the African Cherry. I loved how it smelled! That would probably mask the Glovers if you still decide to use it over the weekend.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 25, 2012)

NappyNelle  Well there you go; I'll get some on Friday and test it out on Saturday.


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 26, 2012)

Did a lengthy scalp massage with my sulfur mix. Applied peppermint pomade to my edges.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 26, 2012)

Did a scalp message tonight.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 30, 2012)

Added sulfur oil to my scalp tonight.


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 30, 2012)

Scalp massage with my sulfur mix.


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 30, 2012)

I will be taking a break from daily sulfur application during the summer. My scalp hasn't been itching much so it's not really needed, plus, I will be wearing my hair out more and don't want to be parinoid that I smell like rotten eggs. Will most likely resume the challenge when it gets cooler again. Ciao!


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 1, 2012)

Still applying my sulfur oil mix ~2x a week.

againstallodds your hair is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## againstallodds (May 1, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Still applying my sulfur oil mix ~2x a week.
> 
> againstallodds your hair is absolutely beautiful!



bajandoc86 Thank youuu!


----------



## ReignLocks (May 1, 2012)

Still going strong with this challenge....


----------



## naturalfinally (May 1, 2012)

Added sulfur pomade to my edges and crown.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 1, 2012)

just applied Sulfur and some VHF to my edges. I will most likely wash tonight or do GHE. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 1, 2012)

I may be out idk. So today I think I was just heavy handed with my oil mixture but it also seemed to be more sulfur less coconut. I has made a new batch. But I'm feelin like I may not have the time to worry about an oil mixture n having to start over. Maybe I'm tripping too. I probably will put a small amount just to have some type of sulfur in there. I'll see what I do n how thinks look tomorrow. Above all I want to keep it simple so it can be consistent.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 2, 2012)

itismehmmkay What happened?


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 2, 2012)

NappyNelle...I know I know!  I think in my mixture, I had more of a 50/50 glover's/coconut oil mix, which I said I wanted to try, but whatever oil the glover's is in does not do what the coconut oil does.  So I want to go back to whatever my mix was when I first started, but I just randomly threw in a lil of the sulfur in there.  So today I just put a lil coconut oil by itself in my hair and I'll work on the mix this weekend I think.  What I'll probably do is just shake the glover's bottle and dip a cotton swab in there and just mix it with the coconut oil (it's a very small container...like 1/2 - 1 once maybe).  

And then too, I was getting a lil too heavy handed w/ making sure I got it all over my scalp.  So I think I'll still be here lol just pulling back a bit.


----------



## ReignLocks (May 2, 2012)

Ladies, what are you using for your sulfur mixes?  I'm using NJoy's Sulfur mix with a twist and have become my families mixologist because of how moisturized my hair STAYS.  Just curious....


----------



## claud-uk (May 2, 2012)

*Starting Length:*
EL (Front), SL (Back)

*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:*
SL (Front), APL (Back)

*Regimen:*
Daily: M&S, Baggy Ends overnight
Every Other Day: SublimeSulfur/CO mix
Midweek: CON Wash
Weekly: Pre-Poo, Wash, Condition

*Method of Sulfur Application:*
Pour required Castor Oil, add Cayenne Pepper, mash SS with fingertips until dissolved and apply to scalp every other day.

*Other Growth Aids:*
10mg Biotin Daily, 30mg Protein Daily

*Starting Pic (optional):*


----------



## againstallodds (May 2, 2012)

Applied my sulfur mix to my scalp, and did a lengthy massage. Applied some sulfur pomade to my edges, love its vanilla scent


----------



## againstallodds (May 2, 2012)

ReignLocks said:


> Ladies, what are you using for your sulfur mixes?  I'm using NJoy's Sulfur mix with a twist and have become my families mixologist because of how moisturized my hair STAYS.  Just curious....



ReignLocks, mine has coconut oil, grapeseed oil, JBCO, vitamin E oil, tea tree, eucalyptus, and lavender oil


----------



## Funmiloves (May 2, 2012)

Checking in for today

^^^

Ignore me ladies, I checked in the wrong challenge


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 3, 2012)

I might be trippin, but I feel like my hair is tryna feel longer in the back...almost within the week.  I want so bad to attribute it to the sulfur lol.  I haven't used it since Monday, but said I'll add it back to my coconut oil this weekend.  It still don't be that much though and I'm still not applying as much oil.  One of the purposes of the daily rollerset was the air-dried hair look/feel that I get.  

Oh and that oil mix in Jam for my edges??  A no-go.  I'm just going to leave my edges alone.  Also too, I always had to be concerned with whether the oil would get on my makeup brush, so I'm over it.


----------



## ReignLocks (May 4, 2012)

*Do you ladies still smell a hint of sulfur although you are using essential oils? * I've added at least three different scents with only a teaspoon of sulfur but yet I still smell sulfur.  I'm not sure if it is the essential oils that I am using.  I'm currently have at least 15 drops of eucalyptus, peppermint and lavender oil in my mix.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 4, 2012)

I have today scheduling as a Oiling but man I love how my hair is and I don't feel like it. I guess I should because tomorrow IS wash day anyway but i sure don't feel like it.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 4, 2012)

ReignLocks said:


> Ladies, what are you using for your sulfur mixes?  I'm using NJoy's Sulfur mix with a twist and have become my families mixologist because of how moisturized my hair STAYS.  Just curious....


My mix right now is:
tsp Powder
4-5 drops of Rosemary Oil
4-5 drops of Peppermint Oil
4-5 drops of Tea Tree Oil
2 oz of JBCO
2 oz of Grapeseed Oil
4 oz of EVOO


----------



## LaidBak (May 5, 2012)

Till taking NAC on the regular.
Sleeping with Sulu Max grow on my scalp tonight


----------



## againstallodds (May 5, 2012)

ReignLocks said:
			
		

> Do you ladies still smell a hint of sulfur although you are using essential oils?  I've added at least three different scents with only a teaspoon of sulfur but yet I still smell sulfur.  I'm not sure if it is the essential oils that I am using.  I'm currently have at least 15 drops of eucalyptus, peppermint and lavender oil in my mix.



I have 10 drops each of tea tree oil, eucalyptus, and lavender and do not smell the sulfur at all. I use a teaspoon of sulfur as well.


----------



## ReignLocks (May 5, 2012)

Do you think that adding fragrance oil to the mix would do anything to the mix properties or effectiveness?


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 5, 2012)

I caved and oiled even though I didn't feel like it but today is Wash day. A No Sulfur weekend until Sunday Night  Can't be smelling "Sulfury" in Church. Nope.


----------



## MissPee (May 5, 2012)

I haven't posted in a while here but still was using my sulfur mix which I just recently stopped. I can't    take the smell anymore. I put oils n all to no avail. The smell is still there even when I wash Uggg! Unbelievably I can deal with the smell of MTG better. Lol It reminds me of glovers mane from when I was little. I just started n use a small amount at night on wet hair tie it up n by morning smell is completely gone. And most importantly my linens don't have that lingering smell!


----------



## ReignLocks (May 7, 2012)

MissPee, I ordered some fragranted oils because I still smell sulfur as well.  Maybe you could try it or *hopefully some of the ladies on here have already mixed their stash with fragrant oils and can let us know if they smell any sulfur*.  Don't give up on the sulfur because I really do believe that it helped my hair grow along with taking various vitamins and a regimen.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 7, 2012)

Added Hair trigger and the new stinky stuff from Komaza care to my crown and edges.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 8, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil and concentrated on my edges.


----------



## MissPee (May 9, 2012)

ReignLocks said:
			
		

> MissPee, I ordered some fragranted oils because I still smell sulfur as well.  Maybe you could try it or hopefully some of the ladies on here have already mixed their stash with fragrant oils and can let us know if they smell any sulfur.  Don't give up on the sulfur because I really do believe that it helped my hair grow along with taking various vitamins and a regimen.



Thanks, girl I tried that too. I used peppermint. I tried cinnamon and I still smelled that hard sulfur smell. I'm doing really good with the MTG smell. To me it's not as bad as people make it out to be. Like I said I put it on lightly to scalp only after I co-wash then my moisturizer then EVOO n tie it up n by morning the smell is very faint. N when I get to work I put a little of what I call "loud lotion" in my palm rub together n run my had over my hair. I'm good for the day until I go to workout after work n sweat but then I'm on my way home to wash anyway. Try it you may be surprised at how faint the smell is. That sulfur smell was getting all in the collars of my clothes n coats. No I can't. This once I wash my hair the smell is gone done. 
Which ever you decide I wish you well n happy growing!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 9, 2012)

Projected Goal Length 2012: BSL\Full BSL

Regimen: Prepoo, Shampoo, DC, Air Dry (60-95%), BLow Dry (tension method), Style.

Methods Of Sulfur Application: 3x weekly with my emu oil, jbco, regular castor oil, sulfur and lavender essential oil mixture and MSM orally

Other Growth Aids: JBCO, Biotin

MY STARTING PIC:


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 9, 2012)

NappyNelle Hey homie so I'm out   I really need to just stick to my staple products and leave my hair, regimen, and PJism alone lol.  Good luck to you all!!


----------



## Jewell (May 9, 2012)

I'm thinkin of trying some of the delish fragrance oils mentioned by you ladies in this and the other thread. 

Ive used lavender, sandalwood, Texas cedarwood, rosemary, tea tree, sage, thyme, and peppermint EO's to hide the sulfur smell and get the scalp/growth-stimulating effects of these (though these all have a slightly "medicinal" smell to them naturally)...but I would love something sexy, airy, and delish to add to my herbal oil concoctions and bland conditioners. 

I personally like the medicinal smell my oil mixes have, but for DF's nose's sake, I want to get some fragrance oils. Lol  But the good thing about the EO's I use is they give some great sleep when combined with the "brain-cooling and sound-sleep-giving" East Indian/Ayurvedic oils.  

I ALWAYS have the best sleep and rest after massaging my scalp with them. They work...the brain cooling description on many of them is no fluke. 

Anywho, i'll be oiling n massaging tonight with my herbal sulfur mix. As many of you know, if you apply strong-smelling oils to your scalp while your hair and scalp are damp, then air dry or blow dry, the smell is MUCH more faint, if at all present.


----------



## yaya24 (May 9, 2012)

I'm still in this challenge.

I was MIA from LHCF for a little while but I am back.

I actually started using sulfur in a concoction a few days ago.
Still taking MSM.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 9, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> NappyNelle Hey homie so I'm out   I really need to just stick to my staple products and leave my hair, regimen, and PJism alone lol.  Good luck to you all!!



itismehmmkay  Ok girl. I understand. I'm sorry sulfur wasn't working for you!


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 10, 2012)

^^^Me too NappyNelle!  I'll revisit; just gotta find a way to make it forreal forreal in my regimen


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 10, 2012)

Still applying my sulfur oil mix 2x a week, and doing a scalp massage.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 10, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Still applying my sulfur oil mix 2x a week, and doing a scalp massage.



Ohok bajandoc86 so you just do it 2x a week?  What's the percentage of your oil?


----------



## kinky curlygenie (May 10, 2012)

Id like to join if i still can  
I hav my own challenge on a diff site but it's nice to gt advce from othr ladies

Starting Length: longest bits grazing APL
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: full BSL
Regimen:cowash 1-2 tx weekly, m&s everyothr day sulphur weekly applications
Method of Sulfur Application: oil application n massage
Other Growth Aids: MSM, Biotin lots of water

I normally apply sulphur every othr day since I had assessmnts but now I think Ima step it up to 5 days a week - iv had really gd results before n I really want to make BSL this year


----------



## nubiennze (May 10, 2012)

Combined a bit of my oil mix with some KBB butter for scent and ease of application last night. Trying to use up what I have already made before I make my own mango butter "grease".


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 10, 2012)

@itismehmmkay yep, my mix is about 5%. I only oil my scalp 2x per week right now. Too lazy to do more than that.

kinky curlygenie Welcome!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if MSM lotion will give the same effect as regular sulfur? I made a mix of 15% MSM lotion & MN today & I'm hoping I can get some good growth from it.


----------



## ReignLocks (May 11, 2012)

Just made me a new batch of sulfur oil and right before I added the EO, I smelled my mix and it did NOT stink.  I added a few drops of Rosemary and there was that medicine smell.  I decided to omit the EO and add a fragranted oil, Aloha, but now my mix smells like a hint of relaxer.  What's a girl to do????


----------



## lushcoils (May 11, 2012)

Are we ever going to solve this sulfur smell issue?


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 11, 2012)

Ok so I was doing one week VHF and one Week Sulfur Oil. I'm sticking strictly with the Sulfur Oil. That VHF is so heavy and greasy. I hate the way my Hair feels after using it. I'm not even through the week,down to the last few clumps in the tube and I'm done with it. I am going to be Oil free for the weekend though so I am DC'ing right now and will wash and my Hair will be ready to roll for Sunday Morning. I didn't even wait to see if I got results. If I hate the way a product makes my hair feel, I'm just dumping it.


----------



## ReignLocks (May 11, 2012)

TracieBLovely, what is VHF?


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 11, 2012)

ReignLocks said:


> TracieBLovely, what is VHF?



Virgin Hair Fertilizer everyone was raving about. I caved and tried it. I didn't give it a chance to work. I should've known how greasy it was. I mean the ingredients are Vaseline *gags* Lanolin, Peppermint.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 11, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> @itismehmmkay yep, my mix is about 5%. I only oil my scalp 2x per week right now. Too lazy to do more than that.
> 
> kinky curlygenie Welcome!



Lawd I really wanna find a way to join this challenge lolol.

Maybe I'll just use the Glover's straight and according to it's directions.  It says to apply to scalp and leave on for 15min to an hour.  So basically a prepoo.  I'll see how it works out if I do that on Sundays before I wash.  The directions say at least 2X a week, but I'll try weekly first.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 11, 2012)

NappyNelle...did you have any of the shedding w/ Sulfur?


----------



## kinky curlygenie (May 12, 2012)

bajandoc86 thank you - excited  

Soo I've just mixed up a batch ystrday - my mix is pretty boring just grapeseed and evoo it doesn't smell that bad considering I haven't put any eo in but I will b going into twn 2day 2 stock up on everythin it seems lol


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 12, 2012)

Hey bajandoc86 u too...did u see any shedding??


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 12, 2012)

itismehmmkay I am natural shedder...but since adding sulfur to my reggie, I haven't noticed any increase.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 12, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> NappyNelle...did you have any of the shedding w/ Sulfur?



itismehmmkay Yay you're back! Sorry for taking so long; I was away on 'staycation' for two days. 

When I tried sulfur oil several years ago, I did have an increase in shedding for about two months. Since starting up with sulfur again last year, I have not had extra shedding. My first time around, I believe I added too much sulfur powder to my mix (being impatient ) so it was too much for my scalp. I was also using EVOO because other people were; my hair doesn't like it much anymore. Sorry, I am rambling again. I HTH!


----------



## Saga (May 13, 2012)

*Starting Length:* Layered APL
*Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* FULL APL. (or as close as I can get)
*Regimen:* While out of Protective Style: Wash hair once a week. Pre-poo with oil and twist hair. Wash in twists. DC one week, protein treatment the next. Air dry in braids OR Blow dry with the tension method. Moisturize and seal as needed.

While in Protective Style: Wash once a week. Infusium 23 leave in and African Royale braids spray in the morning, GHE w/ sulfur oil at night. DC every 2 weeks.

*Method of Sulfur Application:* Hot Six oil w/Sublimed Sulfur
*Other Growth Aids:* MSM, Chlorella, GHE, Scalp Massaging, & Water.
*Starting Pic (optional):
**










*​


----------



## nubiennze (May 13, 2012)

Massaged my scalp again today with the sulfur oil + KBB butter mix.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 13, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 13, 2012)

bajandoc86 n NappyNelle thanks!!  

So I did a prepoo treatment with glovers. Eh idk. It's based in mineral oil n benzoyl alcohol. I want the sulfur but may look into making my own oil or try sulfur 8.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 14, 2012)

^ oke: Make your own!

Tonight I massaged sulfur oil into my hairline.


----------



## sckri23 (May 14, 2012)

Dr. miracle has sulfur in it when I was going to the salon my stylist told me my hair couldn't take sulfur or maybe she said so much sulfur either way I don't use it if your hair is doin great with it dr. miracle could work for you

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## ReignLocks (May 14, 2012)

naturalfinally, how do you like the Hair Trigger?  Have you noticed any increase growth?  How long have you been on it?


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 14, 2012)

Okay this made me feel a bit better about the benzoyl alcohol in the glover's.  I may keep it going on Sunday nights afterall.

http://www.makeuptalk.com/t/96109/your-hair-good-vs-bad-alcohol


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 14, 2012)

I may do the Glover's again tonight.  I'm seeing good things about it online and with folks using it and washing it out too.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 14, 2012)

No sulfur for atleast 10 days. Just got my Hair flat ironed and I'm not weighing it down.


----------



## Saga (May 14, 2012)

Checking in for the day~


----------



## naturalfinally (May 14, 2012)

Checking in. Added Hair Trigger to my scalp along with the Stinky Stuff.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 14, 2012)

Did my prepoo with Glovers. Don't even know if this'll work since I'm washing it out but hey might as well try.


----------



## againstallodds (May 15, 2012)

Who knew a sulfur could get you disowned!? Im going to visit my mother and she told me not to step foot through her door if i didn't make her a sulfur mix and bring it with me!


----------



## yaya24 (May 15, 2012)

againstallodds-- Your hair looks wonderful!

How did you get the curls in your siggy?

TIA


----------



## kinky curlygenie (May 15, 2012)

againstallodds said:
			
		

> Who knew a sulfur could get you disowned!? Im going to visit my mother and she told me not to step foot through her door if i didn't make her a sulfur mix and bring it with me!



Haha my mama n granma hav bin on at me to mix up a bottle or two


----------



## againstallodds (May 15, 2012)

yaya24 said:


> againstallodds-- Your hair looks wonderful!
> 
> How did you get the curls in your siggy?
> 
> TIA



yaya24 Thanks! It's from a roller set with 2 inch rollers.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 15, 2012)

Added Hair Trigger, Stinky Stuff and my copper peptide mix to my crown and edges.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 15, 2012)

Did the glovers prepoo.  

N I'm thinking it may have been the coconut oil with the breakage. It's only at the top n that's where I mainly put it. In hindsight think I had only put coconut oil on my scalp/newgrowth before not my hair. So im nixing it asap. No real biggie it was just the previous bone straight pieces anyway.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 16, 2012)

Feeling optimistic about this challenge for some reason.

Cause umm....if I can't get 6 more inches by the end of this year????!!!   Yalls can't tells me nothing


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 16, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> I went from 1/2 inch at the crown and 1/4 inch at my front edges in 5 weeks with no growth aide to 3/4 of an inch at the crown in 4 weeks and 1/2 at my front edges.



YES! this!

See....if I can get 3/4 an inch per mth by this time next year?  12mths...9inches?  I think I'd be pretty close to APL.  I can't find a ruler here so I'll measure when I get home


----------



## yaya24 (May 16, 2012)

About to take a spponfull of MSM in water.

Yuck.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (May 16, 2012)

Applied my sulphur last night and tonight n slapped my shower cap on


----------



## NappyNelle (May 16, 2012)

Tonight, I'll do a scalp massage with sulfur and Baggy/GHE.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 16, 2012)

Oiling my scalp with my sulfur mix.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 17, 2012)

Oh did my glover's prepoo last night.  I was feeling some tingle too


----------



## naturalfinally (May 17, 2012)

I have added stinky stuff, hair trigger and a copper peptide mix to my crown and edges. I'm committed to getting my hair back on track.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 17, 2012)

i'll check back in 2 months


----------



## Saga (May 17, 2012)

Applied sulfur oil mix then GHE'd last night, misted with braid spray this morning to get rid of a bit of the smell.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 17, 2012)

Did glovers. Felt a tingle even after washing it out n feel some itches too. So feelin good this'll work. Happy I've found a realistic way to use it. Oh n it was the coconut oil for sure.


----------



## MissPee (May 18, 2012)

Still hanging in there with the MTG sulfur. Apply every night.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 18, 2012)

Massaged sulfur oil into my hairline.


----------



## Saga (May 18, 2012)

GHEing with my sulfur oil mix all up in this house~


----------



## kinky curlygenie (May 20, 2012)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:
			
		

> GHEing with my sulfur oil mix all up in this house~



I'm doing the same gt my cap on now think il wear it as long as I can thru the day as il only be doing my wrk need to start taking my msm again iv bin a lil rubbish ths week  lol


----------



## naturalfinally (May 20, 2012)

I'm doing the following twice a day: hair trigger, stinky stuff and copper peptide mix.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 21, 2012)

Massaged in my hair reggi stuff!  See above!!


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 21, 2012)

Did my glovers


----------



## ReignLocks (May 22, 2012)

Took a week off to get my hair relaxed tonight and will pick back up in another week....Ugh


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 24, 2012)

Applied my sulfur/castor oil mix to my scalp.


----------



## yaya24 (May 24, 2012)

Started back using a topical sulfur since I'm back in cornrows/wigs.

Today I took my 1scoop of MSM.
Tonight I will apply my sulfur mix and whole head baggy.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 25, 2012)

I just purchased some glovers 5% sulfur!  Yeah!!


----------



## Lita (May 25, 2012)

Still rubbing RoseMary Pomade on my edges...From the pomade shop..

*I have gray hairs growing very fast on my edges...lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalfinally (May 26, 2012)

After my ayuvedic cowash and DC, I added my stinky stuff, hair trigger and copper peptide to my crown and massaged I in. I also added a little glovers sulfur ointment to my crown and edges. Braided it up for he night.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 26, 2012)

Applied my sulfur oil and massaged it in, concentrating on my hairline.


----------



## MissPee (May 27, 2012)

Did my regular W&S n DC today trying to stretch so far 13 wks n lots of new growth with the MTG not sure when I will perm so far playing by ear. Thought I would this week but once I wash m set it feels like I can go another week. I believe it's the MSM changing my texture ? Think I'll go one more week applying the MTG then stop for next week n perm that will put me at 15 weeks. We'll see


----------



## yaya24 (May 30, 2012)

I used my topical mix last night then full head baggied.
Will take MSM tomorrow (forgot to take it after lunch)


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 3, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my castor oil/sulfur mix, and massaged it in.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 3, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Applied my sulfur oil and massaged it in, concentrating on my hairline.


 
Did this again on Friday.


----------



## againstallodds (Jun 4, 2012)

Did a scalp massage tonight with my sulfur mix.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 4, 2012)

I've been alternating between my hair trigger growth elixir, glovers sulfur ointment and Naturelle growth oil. I love this rotation!


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 5, 2012)

Added Naturelle GO to my scalp along with my other stuff. I like this oil because it's light.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 9, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my sulfur mix again today.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 10, 2012)

I need to start seeping herbs into castor oil. My sulfur mix is really low.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 12, 2012)

I added Naturelle GO to my crown and edges tonight along with all of my other goodies!


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 14, 2012)

I added some Naturelle GO last night and this morning to my crown and edges. Consistent!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 14, 2012)

My herbs are still seeping into the castor oil. I have rosemary, horsetail, oat straw, and burdock root in the jar. Later, I will add nettle, onion and garlic powders. I will cut this mix with hempseed oil, and finally add the sulfur.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 16, 2012)

Ok. I rinsed out my DC and added my stinky stuff, copper peptide, Naturelle GO, minoxidil, and some hair trigger to my scalp and massaged. I added grape seed oil and my hemp seed mix to the length along with some Giovanni DL and Komaza care Califia leave in. I braided it up so that this would soak in. Next I added long aid activator gel and eco styler gel and now my hair is in a bun.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 22, 2012)

Still using my castor/sulfur oil mix twice a week.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jun 22, 2012)

Fell waaaay off, havent sulfur treated in months. Had all sorts of other ideas about my hair and realized I could still do my treatments. In fact, the summer months may even add to the effectiveness. Will be starting up again Sunday and going back to 3 times per week.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 23, 2012)

I sulfur'd and baggied last night.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 23, 2012)

Just cowshed and added naturelle growth oil to my scalp. Massaged it in and braided up my hair.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 28, 2012)

manter26 said:


> I laid off my sulfur mix. I really don't think it was making a difference in my growth. Still as slow as molasses.



I'm back for another go. Since I'm in braids I'll be able to track my exact growth. I think I'll give a month and see if there are any changes.


----------



## xNichex (Jun 28, 2012)

Can I still join?


----------



## ReignLocks (Jun 28, 2012)

So I stopped with the sulfur since dealing with 90+ degree weather but can you still apply although the temps are hot outside?  I heard that you weren't suppose to use sulfur in the summer.


----------



## MangaManiac (Jun 28, 2012)

Not sure whether or not my braids are looking old because of all the exercise, scalp massages, and 2x/weekly washes or if it's really taking off based on the sulfur application/intake. I'll keep going and in the next week or so I'll have to get new braids put in and I'll do a length check. But I'll wait until September to take pictures and hopefully I will see 2+ inches!


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 30, 2012)

I added Glover Palmade and Naturelle GO oil to my crown and edges.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 1, 2012)

ReignLocks said:


> So I stopped with the sulfur since dealing with 90+ degree weather but can you still apply although the temps are hot outside? I heard that you weren't suppose to use sulfur in the summer.


 
I hope the "you heard" part didn't come from me saying that I usually don't like to use it in the summer. This is mainly because I don't want to wear a plastic cap on my head at night during the summer.

And since I'm wanting to up my growth to hit my goals this year, I'm definitely oiling up.  I'm willing to tough it out to see if I can get another 6" outta this year.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 1, 2012)

I want to add some sulfur oil to my scalp, but it may make my flat ironed hair heavy... I guess I can be extra light handed... decisions, decisions...


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey ladies! We've reached the 6 month mark 

Hope you have seen great results from using your sulfur (whether internally or externally). Let us know what progress you have gained thus far. (Pics are welcomed )

Here's to another 6 months of growth!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's mine...


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 2, 2012)

Great growth bajandoc86!!!

I am about to take my MSM in some water.
I started back using my sulfur topical mix nightly and whole head baggying.


----------



## ReignLocks (Jul 5, 2012)

NJoy said:


> I hope the "you heard" part didn't come from me saying that I usually don't like to use it in the summer. This is mainly because I don't want to wear a plastic cap on my head at night during the summer.
> 
> And since I'm wanting to up my growth to hit my goals this year, I'm definitely oiling up.  I'm willing to tough it out to see if I can get another 6" outta this year.


 
Thanks NJoy.  I did assume from your post but didn't want to put it out like that.  Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 5, 2012)

I did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil last night. I wish I could get NJoy's type of growth!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 7, 2012)

Can I join I know I'm like mad late but I just got my sulfur in the mail today  and have already made a batch.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 7, 2012)

GoddessMaker Sure hunny!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 7, 2012)

bajandoc86  awesome beauty queen. I will take a pic tomorrow since it's wash day. I'm excited let us pray this was worth the trip on Amazon.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jul 9, 2012)

Just added some HTGE to my scalp and edges. Massaged in.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 9, 2012)

Applied my sulfur oil mix on SUnday and massaged it in.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 18, 2012)

Massaged in my sulfur oil mix for the second time this week. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sulphur mixed with HTGE is still working well for me, no dandruff in sight and it's been helping me grow my edges back after they got assaulted by a braider a few months ago.


----------



## nickmack (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey bajandoc86, does a sulfur + salicylic acid mix (from my dermatologist) count when combined with some castor oil?


----------



## naturalfinally (Jul 18, 2012)

Added some Naturelle GO to my crown and edges.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 22, 2012)

Bump Bump.

I am still applying my sulfur/castor oil mix 2x weekly.

nickmack Yep hunny! Sure does count, mix the sulfur anyhow you like.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 22, 2012)

Did my scalp massage last night.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 30, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my sulfur/castor oil mix, and massaged it in.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 1, 2012)

Last night I did a scalp massage with sulfur oil.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry if this has been asked but where are you all getting your sulfur? I can't seen to find it.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 16, 2012)

nadaa16 I purchased mine on Amazon.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Aug 16, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> nadaa16 I purchased mine on Amazon.



ok thank you!


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 18, 2012)

Spritzed my hair, then used sulfur oil on my scalp.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 19, 2012)

Is anyone in this challenge using regular old sulfur 8? TIA


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey ladies! This thread has been kind of buried due to the NJoy thread (those ladies are using the specific recipe that NJoy uses), but I am still using my sulfur oil regularly. Have you all transferred to the other thread, or no?


----------



## Guinan (Sep 1, 2012)

Bumping. I wanna know does sulfur8 count too


----------



## felic1 (Sep 2, 2012)

I rubbed my mix in last night!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 5, 2012)

Massaged in the last bit of my sulfur oil to my whole scalp, and then used JBCO on my hairline. Tomorrow I will seep some yummy herbs into castor oil for the base of a new sulfur mix.

pelohello & lamaria211 Some people have used it in the past, but haven't reported back about their results...


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 19, 2012)

I started doing this in the 2011 challenge but I stopped because I didn't want to cowash my hair everyday... anyone using sulfure and not cowashing it out daily... I made my mix and applied to my entire scalp again last night and want to start back up again with this...wearing wigs should help me with this atleast from week 7 to week 12.. I have my plastic cap under my wig now..


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 19, 2012)

blackberry815 I don't cowash daily; I haven't changed my wash regimen at all since I
started using sulfur oil.

Massaged my oil in last night.


----------



## longhairdreaming (Sep 19, 2012)

Added more castor oil and peppermint oil to the mix now the smell is barely there. I've also been baggying every night with the mix...so far so good.


----------



## longhairdreaming (Sep 19, 2012)

blackberry815 said:
			
		

> I started doing this in the 2011 challenge but I stopped because I didn't want to cowash my hair everyday... anyone using sulfure and not cowashing it out daily... I made my mix and applied to my entire scalp again last night and want to start back up again with this...wearing wigs should help me with this atleast from week 7 to week 12.. I have my plastic cap under my wig now..



I don't cowash daily either. I still shampoo one a week and cowash midweek(or as the mood strikes me).


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 19, 2012)

I want to hang in there but this starting to dry my hair out.... wondering if I should go back to moisturizing daily.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 19, 2012)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> I want to hang in there but this starting to dry my hair out.... wondering if I should go back to moisturizing daily.



Definitely you should moisturize daily if not twice a day to combat the drying effect of the oil. I actually upped my moisture and sealing and have had no ill effects.  Try it before you give up on the sulphur mix.


----------



## blackberry815 (Sep 20, 2012)

longhairdreaming said:


> I don't cowash daily either. I still shampoo one a week and cowash midweek(or as the mood strikes me).


 


NappyNelle said:


> @blackberry815 I don't cowash daily; I haven't changed my wash regimen at all since I
> started using sulfur oil.
> 
> Massaged my oil in last night.


 
longhairdreaming NappyNelle; thanks ladies, that's good to know. Is there really a need to oil every night if we're not co-washing it out daily? I didn't oil last night cuz my scalp was still pretty oily from the night before..


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 20, 2012)

blackberry815 I think a 3-4x/ week application is all you need.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 17, 2012)

Yall still in here??


----------



## Royalq (Oct 17, 2012)

I wasnt officially part of the challenge but i did use sulfur for 5 months, from May-September. My normally growth rate is 0.3 a month, im a very slow grower. Ive been in box braids and twists since Feb(plan to do this until Feb 2013). I only went from 6 inches to 7.5 inches in those 5 months. I was very consistent with application, i would do it 3x a week or everyday. I used MTG and also used my homemade mix.Took my multivitamins too. 
I only gained my usual inch and a half that i would have gotten without the sulfur.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Oct 12, 2021)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I am going to bite, I keep joing challenges and dont see any thru. I am starting the New Year with a commitment to meet my commitments...lol...
> 
> Placeholder. Stats to come!


How did the sulfur work for you? I just began using sublime sulfur on Friday.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Oct 12, 2021)

hair4romheaven said:


> I'm here!!!
> 
> Starting Length: APL
> Projected/Goal Length for December 2012 : BSL
> ...


How did the sulphur help with growth?


collegeDoll said:


> ME !!
> 
> *Starting Length:* NL/SL
> *Projected/Goal Length for December 2012:* BSL ( im a shortie  )
> ...


hello. I just started using sublime sulfur last Friday. How did it do for your hair?


----------

